# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Alfie Moon

## twinkle_eyes83

Alfie Moon is to ask Kat for a divorce when she returns to EastEnders, according to The Sun today.

Alfie makes the decision after realising how close he is becoming to Kat's sister, Little Mo.

A source told the newspaper, "Alfie's been getting closer and closer to Mo and decides his marriage to Kat is over.

"He decides to ask for a divorce, but then she returns to the Square determined to win him back. Kat puts up a fierce fight for him."

Producers originally planned to reunite the couple straight away, but the newspaper claims that they will now have a rocky time ahead for the rest of the year.

Jessie Wallace, who plays Kat, returns to the EastEnders set next week.

----------


## Lil_Hel

Hi People

I heard Alfie might me leaving to do film acting is it true?

----------


## Ella.

I thought there was a message put up on his official website saying that he wasn't leaving?

----------


## ~Sooz~

There was a message from him saying the papers reports weren't true and that he wasn't leaving but it was then changed to he _was_  doing a film with Dreamworks but was hoping that his EE schedule could fit around it.  Whether that means he might just have less scenes or whether he leaves for a short time, I don't know!

----------


## *JSW*

What I seem to remember him saying was that he wanted to leave in about a year )so around 2006) to move onto bigger and better things. He could on the other hand take regular breaks to do films but on the amount he is being paid I doubt they'd accept that...

----------


## ~Sooz~

Hi JSW, his website also says he will be there as long as he is wanted, but even with the websites, you just never know, he might just be saying that to keep his fans happy!

----------


## Crazzykayzz

Alfie better not be leavin! aaaarrrrgggghhhh noooooooo!!!!!!!!!! is spencer comin bk, coz he stayin wid maxwell aint he? wot relation is maxwell 2 alfie and spencer??? does anyone no???

----------


## Crazzykayzz

:Embarrassment:  


> Alfie better not be leavin! aaaarrrrgggghhhh noooooooo!!!!!!!!!! is spencer comin bk, coz he stayin wid maxwell aint he? wot relation is maxwell 2 alfie and spencer??? does anyone no???


magenta  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :EEK!:   :Cool:  Luv ya all........
I_luv_Dennis+Jake xxxxx

----------


## Crazzykayzz

hiya! wot is JSW stand 4???? hope u dnt mind me askin lol....

----------


## crazygirl

he's going to make a film then he will be returning to e/e

----------


## SoapWatcher

I hope he doesn't return. Hes such a bore!

----------


## Treacle

He is a bore now but used to be a ray of sunshine. If he leaves it will be in 2006 and I believe he will come back again.

----------


## Crazzykayzz

ohhhh; im finkin the same thing.........DONT COME BACK lol...

----------


## helen_166

EastEnder Shane Richie is to star in Scrooge the Musical when he takes a year out from the soap. The actor hopes to surprise fans as the lead character in the stage show, which opens in December. âWeâre really excited about landing Shane,â said a theatre insider. âHeâs great fun and heâll have fun with the part, especially as itâs so different from Alfie Moon.â 

shane is leaving then, and kat is said to be leaving to spend more time with her new born, the best eppys of eastenders is over! im so upset!

----------


## Bad Wolf

source?

----------


## phils little sister

NO  :Wal2l:   :Angry:

----------


## helen_166

http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/entertainme..._13april_4.htm

----------


## callummc

To be honest im delighted,i cant wait,best news ive heard all day.if i had my way he would go down the vic celler only we would see the body down the hole

----------


## Alisha

I have to say, I wont miss him.  He is one of my least favourates on the show.

----------


## helen_166

SHANE AS SCROOGE


It has been reported that Shane is to appear as Ebenezer Scrooge in a Bill Kenwright Musical. We can confirm that this is in fact true. Contrary to what people think, this is by no means a pantomime. Scrooge is a large scale musical, with a huge cast. Most recently the production starred Tommy Steele, and had great reviews.
Although the report was right in saying Shane will be appearing in Bristol. The show is actually opening in Southampton, however tickets are not yet available for this venue. Other venues may be added, but these are as yet not confirmed.
You can, however book tickets for the show at The Hippodrome Theatre in Bristol. Shane will be appearing there from Tuesday December 6th 2005 until Saturday 21st January 2006.

To book for Bristol call the box office on: 0870 607 7500
Or visit the ticketmaster website at: Ticketmaster.

The report also suggests that Shane will be leaving EastEnders for a year, however Shane is unsure of the length of his leave at present. He does, however plan to return to the Square.

----------


## helen_166

WHAT are you mad!!!! is is amazing, he is gorgeous, and i love him he makes the show worth watching!!!

----------


## helen_166

http://www.shanerichie.biz/thefuture.html

shane official web site

----------


## helen_166

what!!! dennis sucks, shane is clearly better

----------


## Alisha

Please I don't want this to turn into a Nigel vs Shane debate. We all have our our favourates and I prefer Nigel, but each to thier own.  :Smile:

----------


## sarah21

It's a shame, but there will be others to take their place.  ;)  I've quite liked Alfie but he isn't the reason I watch EE. To be honest, I can't see him coming back unless his new projects don't work out...

----------


## the_watts_rule

i prefer nigel too

----------


## helen_166

alfie is more popular, blatent! he will be back, hopfully he wont be gone the whole year! dont ya think that him and kat together is so sweet?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i prefer nigel 2 but what about nana

----------


## Alisha

popular doesn't necessarily mean better.  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Shane ritchie is apparently quitting the show according to the people newspaper and also says it on digitalspy?

I dont know how reliable this source is ?

----------


## DennisRbabe

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :EEK!:  He is such a lovable character, so this means him and Kat will never get back together, NOMORE KALFIE!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## hippychick215

hope its not true. i like alfie

----------


## Debs

surely this cannot be true. i really hope it isnt i love alfie!!!

----------


## chance

yes!   :Cheer:

----------


## chance

EastEnders star Shane Richie (Alfie Moon) is quitting the soap, according to a report in The People today.

The newspaper claims that Richie wants to pursue other roles in films and television, as well as starring in major stage musicals.

The actor originally hoped that producers would leave the door open for him to return, however EastEnders chief John Yorke has warned that Richie's soap future may not be so certain, should he decide to leave after his contract expires in November.

A source told the newspaper, "Shane has taken the bold step of walking away from the show to carve an acting career. The reality is he's not coming back.

"As much as he loves Alfie, he is very ambitious. But Shane was hoping to have his cake and eat it. He thought bosses would let him come back when he felt like it. That plan has backfired."

Shane has apparently signed up for two musicals, two Hollywood film appearances, and is also in talks with the BBC and ITV over other television roles.

Phil Dale, Shane's manager, explained, "Shane is sad to be leaving EastEnders, but looks forward to future projects with the BBC and others."

----------


## Rach33

Sounds like a good idsea to me I've gone off Alfie

----------


## Babe14

That would explain the change of heart. I would like Alfie to stay he works well with the other Moons, but I suspected that he would not return.  Still I think JY is setting double standards, allowing certain other actors to take time out, then return a year or so later, whenever they want, blank cheques. So what about nana Moon?

----------


## Debs

could this be why they have suddenly had a change of mind about jake moon staying??? otherwise they have to get rid of nana too??

----------


## Babe14

Exactly Debs. This could very well be the reason, it's been rumoured for sometime about Shane taking time out to go to Hollywood and now that it has happened they need someone to fill the gap, unless the original plan was to get rid of all the Moons. Looks like they are hopefully keeping Jake on to look after Nana plus he has a lot of potential,  At the end of the day he is similar in some ways to Alfie only much more "Macho" Alfie can be a right wimp at times..Bless.

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!  :EEK!:  ...he cant leave!! we need kat and alfie!  :Sad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

noooooooo but who will look after nana

----------


## Babe14

> noooooooo but who will look after nana


If all is true could be Jakey

----------


## angelblue

If this was true that jakey was looking after nanna moon could imagine he would be so adorable and so cute awwwwwww?

----------


## chance

The BBC today categorically denied any rift with EastEnders actor Shane Richie, who plays Alfie Moon.

It follows an allegation in a Sunday newspaper that there is an ongoing issue between Richie and BBC chiefs.

An EastEnders spokesman told DS today: "Shane Richie will be leaving EastEnders at the end of the year, but the door will be left open for his return."

Richie's contract with the BBC soap expires at the end of the year and one of the first projects he is expected to work on is the BBC drama, Scrooge, which should hit our screens in early 2006.

----------


## *Roxy*

nooooooooooooooooooooo i like alfie

----------


## gbnut

i thought he was taking a year out not quitting

----------


## Debs

i hope he dosent leave forever! i really like alfie and it would seem strange now without him!!

----------


## Chantelle

Bye bye! Love you!   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## callummc

From the way i read it in the paper Ee are annoyed that Mr Ritchie would not say for definate when he would return,it sounds like he had no intention of returning unless things didnt work out for him,he thought he could use Ee as a safty net,got a bit big for his boots and come unstuck.

----------


## *JSW*

Thank God he's going! Awful character well past his sell by date.

I think Hilda braid will be going with him as well because she's so old now and undoubtedly she'll eventually be looking to leave. What I don't like is the fact he's taking 'time out' to persue other things. Why should he be allowed to swan back in if things don't go too well? Ever he goes and leaves permenantly or stays and stays permenantly nothing in-between

----------


## Babe14

Other actors are doing exactly the same, i.e steve macfadden. There are all rumours floating around about shane ritchie none are confirmed and one is that he would not be Allowed to return.  I like Alfie he is a good character but he needs the rest of the Moon clan.

----------


## ~Sooz~

> From the way i read it in the paper Ee are annoyed that Mr Ritchie would not say for definate when he would return,it sounds like he had no intention of returning unless things didnt work out for him,he thought he could use Ee as a safty net,got a bit big for his boots and come unstuck.


I agree, I think it sounds like that's what's happened.  The others had agreed periods of time or simply did it in a different way whereas if its like it seems, he has thought he's been too big to get rid and they are proving otherwise?  I loved him when he first came into, not really that keen on where the character has gone since then - I did love the Alfie and Kat stuff.

----------


## Babe14

Alfie is only leaving for a year and the door is being left open for his return. 

"This Morning"

----------


## gbnut

this morning said that the door is being left open and that they hope that he will return.

he might not !!!!

----------


## dddMac1

Alfie won't be leaving for good cause Shane Ritchie wants a break from playing him and he is popular with the viewers

----------


## hayley

Stay Alfie!!
Kalfie 4ever!!!

----------


## helen_166

he is leaving but onyl for a year!!! see his official web site!! ya all taking rubish

----------


## ~Sooz~

> he is leaving but onyl for a year!!! see his official web site!! ya all taking rubish


he's given incorrect information on his website before - he denied he was leaving at all and then they admitted on the site that he actually is leaving for a bit so its not all rubbish (I'm guessing "taking rubish" meant talking rubbish).

----------


## Rain_

Wonder what will happen to kat when shane leaves?

----------


## barbiey2k89

HI GUYS
Heres what i have read which is the official news - 

Basically Shand Richie is leaving but eastenders are leaving the door open for him. They hope that he will be back in the next 6 months after he leaves. There is a high possibitily that he will return so lets all cross our fingers!!

----------


## hayley

i hope he is only leaving for a year and not forever!! he is great!!

----------


## kelly05

This has probably been discussed before, but I would really love to see Alfie bak in the Vic where he belongs! The place just isnt the same without him. I just dont think the whole market stall thing suits him. He needs to be back behind the bar wearing those loud shirts again, and putting a smile on everyone's face!! Anyone agree?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Me!!

----------


## callummc

The only place alfie should be is planted under the celler of the vic and then forgotten,thats how i'd write his up and coming exit anyway.

----------


## Debs

i totally agree with you kelly05! Alfie has been one of the best people to run that pub in ages!! everything he did was fab!! chrissie should employ him!! everyone loved him in that pub

----------


## Rory18

the mitchells should get the pub back and peggy employ him again as she really liked alfie

----------


## Keating's babe

I think when Peggy is back in the square, she will get the Queen Vic back... and hey presto Alfie will be back where he belongs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hazey

> I think when Peggy is back in the square, she will get the Queen Vic back... and hey presto Alfie will be back where he belongs.




 I totally agree with you thats hope it happens,chrissie should run a hairdressers again she is no good at being a bar manager

----------


## Rory18

mr wright and the duchess back behind the bar perfect LOL

----------


## Rach33

Chrissie is fine exactly where she is although her and Alfie would make a brill double act

----------


## dddMac1

i would love to see Alfie back in the Queen vic too

----------


## Rory18

nah ive got bored of chrisies character theres nothing to her nomore we need peggy and alfie back behind the bar with tracy of course lol she could never leave the vic

----------


## dddMac1

tracy never seems to get a storyline? and she says very little

----------


## Rory18

wonder how much she gets paid i dont think shes ever had a storyline

----------


## Rory18

its like shse got no family or friends so little is known about her its weird a funny twist would be if she bought the vic oneday LOL

----------


## debbi

Doesnt Tracy work on the flower stall as well ????!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Chrissie is fine exactly where she is although her and Alfie would make a brill double act


Yes i like to see them running the pub together. I think Chrissie would have more chemistry with Alfie than him and Little Mo do, but keep Chrissie with Jake.

----------


## i_love_matt!

> The only place alfie should be is planted under the celler of the vic and then forgotten,thats how i'd write his up and coming exit anyway.


why do you think that? i think alfie has been one of the best things to happen to eastenders

----------


## Tamzi

I think alfie was good but now they really need to give him a really great storyline except for the Little Mo one, that is so boring. I do think Alfie and Chrissie should run the Vic together as that would also give Jake an excuse to come in more!

----------


## Rach33

Alfie is lost without Kat and the Vic but it's time for someone else to be there I'll stick with Chrissie cos she rocks

----------


## callummc

I think it depends on how well he does and if he does well his ego will grow bigger and he'll then think he's to big for EE,on hte other hand if he fails he'll claim he's going back to save them

----------


## soapcrazy

i read in inside soap he is taking a year break and there has been reports he might not be coming back

----------


## parkerman

Shane was on BBC Breakfast this morning. He said he is leaving at Christmas (last filming in October) but will be back after a break.

----------


## callummc

Theres a bit on itv teletext about him saying he needs a rest cos running the vic is a 6 day week job that seems to be his new excuse which would be more beleivable if he had been stopped running the vic for the last 6 months,it sounds like sour grapes to me cos they took the vic of him,it also says he thinks his leaving storyline will involve kat and mo,

----------


## parkerman

Yes, he said on Breakfast that he thought his leaving story would have something to do with Kat but he couldn't say any more.

----------


## hayley

i hoped him and Kat would be back together by xmas! And if he left i thought it would be best if it was something to do with Spencer then he and Kat would be able to saty together~forever!!!   :Wub:   :Heart:   :Wub:

----------


## callummc

according to itv teletext he is to announce at the soap awards that this will be his last time and that he might not be returning,he will be saying i would like to return 1 day.

----------


## daisy38

Yeah, i just read that on the Sky News Website!

----------


## Alisha

I'll be glad to the see the back of him and the longer the better as far as I'm concerned

Hopefully then he wont keep robbing the 'best actor' awards.

----------


## Babe14

On GMTV today when they were talking about the soap awards apparently when Shane picked up his award he said "this is my last soap award"  The soap critic that was on Polly someone reckoned that this was the nail in Eastenders coffin and added at least they still have Jessie Wallace. I don't agree.  Eastenders have some great actors and actresses left in the show both old and recent additions. Shane/Alfie once the Kat/Alfie storyline finished and Jessie left the show had no storylines, that is until his cousins arrived. One of which I personally think will now go on to be an even bigger hit in the soap, possibly a bigger hit and more popular than Alfie.

It wouldn't surprise me if Joel Beckett and Tracey Ann Orberman now went on to be the New Mr and Mrs Eastenders.

----------


## dddMac1

yea read that on teletext this morning

----------


## callummc

> I'll be glad to the see the back of him and the longer the better as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Hopefully then he wont keep robbing the 'best actor' awards.


i agree with you,i bet he's been on his computer constantly voting for himself.

----------


## Alisha

It still surprises me how he got so many votes.... I just don't understand it. Who in their right mind would vote for him? He has been diabolically bad over the past year and heâs bought no screen presence whatâs so ever. His acting has been below average. He was ok during the first year but after that he has disintegrated. He didnât deserve a nomination, let alone win. Stupid popularity award if you ask me.

Shane Ritchie said during the awards 'If your a fan of Alfie Moon, then you're a fan of mine' -says it all doesn't it?

----------


## hazey

Shanie not to return oh good bye bye missing you already...Not. Did you see him last nite on the VE concert...Blimey who told him he could sing,my dog howls better than him.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

So glad he is leaving, he is so annoying. Don't see how he won the award.





> It wouldn't surprise me if Joel Beckett and Tracey Ann Orberman now went on to be the New Mr and Mrs Eastenders.


Now that would be good!

xxx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What's going to happen to Kalife then?!  :Angry:

----------


## dddMac1

you can't really blame Shane for wanting to leave and try other things Eastenders has had nothing but bad luck over the past 12 months

----------


## di marco

> Blimey who told him he could sing,my dog howls better than him.


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> you can't really blame Shane for wanting to leave and try other things Eastenders has had nothing but bad luck over the past 12 months


I don't hold blame for him for wanting to broaden his horizons. It's just the mere fact that he has received mountains of awards which he is simply unworthy of getting, especially lately.

----------


## Debs

i think shane is a very good actor but there were other people in the soaps who deserved the award more!! shame he is leaving ill miss alfie

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no i like him he is so funni

----------


## dddMac1

i will miss Alfie

----------


## chocolate

i sort of agree with Alisha that i did like alfie before the whole kat/andy thing got out then he became kind of depressive and boring and with the little mo thing i think made it worse and now there wont be any kalife noo.. but he is still a good actor  :Bow:  so good luck to him!!

----------


## kelly05

I will really miss Alfie  :Crying:   He came  into Eastenders when the show was desperately in need of a ratings boost, and I absolutely adored him....(still do!)  But I  have to  admit that the character  has went  a tad stale. I  think moving Alfie out of the Vic was a big mistake. The scope for all the comedy scenes we came to love has gone. Alfie is no longer the centre of everything in the Square. Also I think his character has been seriously affected by the departure of Kat. I mean this whole Little Mo storyline is just so cringeworthy. I don't think viewers relate to it, the way they did with Kat and Alfie. I don't think we can take anything away from Shane Ritchie for what he done for the show....but at the end of the day, no one is bigger than it. Eastenders will survive!!!!

----------


## neroc

I don't want Alfie to leave! He's one of the funniest and greatest characters the show has at the moment! If he does leave (and doesn't return) they will need someone EXTREMLEY great to make the show stay good! Does anyone know what will happen to Nana Moon when Alfie goes, because Spencer has gone and Jake and Danny are supposed to be going aswell...

----------


## Angeldelight

oh no!!!!!

i don't like this storyline with Little Mo at the minute but i really like Aflie especailly with Kat!!! i can't believe he's not going to come back, he's such a great character!!!!

COME BACK Alfie COME BACK

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know what will happen to Nana Moon when Alfie goes, because Spencer has gone and Jake and Danny are supposed to be going aswell...


jakes coming back in the autumn so im assuming that he will look after nana

----------


## neroc

Oh good. I like Jake and Nana is sweet.

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i dont want Alfie to leave!  :Crying:  ...there will be no more kalfie and they are great together...noooooooo!

----------


## di marco

but at least one good thing is that there will be no more molfie either yay!

----------


## Chantelle

I will miss him so much.  Yes, no one person is bigger than the show, but i wont be watching when he leaves because he was and is the only reason i watch ee.  I cant believe there is going to be no more kalfie...tis all very sad  :Crying:

----------


## Alisha

I can't wait to see the back of him.

I feel for all you Kalfie lovers though because that's how we felt when Sharon left at Christmas and we didn't know whether she was coming back.

----------


## Babe14

I don't dislike Alfie, infact I'm really enjoying the Lil Mo/Alfie storyline and last night it was so funny. Kat and Alfie were good at the time and I really enjoyed that storyline, but now I feel it is time to move on from Kat/Alfie, otherwise things will just be going round in circles. I love the whole Moon family, they make Alfie now and with them he is good.

Shane Richie is a good actor and a good bloke unfortunately though he tends to be a bit big headed. Eastenders will survive without him, it did when the Den/Angie era ended, it moved onto a new Eastenders and the same will happen again. It changes all the time.

----------


## Babe14

> Now that would be good!
> 
> xxx


Just a feeling I have.

----------


## rosiec211

> Quote: kelly05 I will really miss Alfie  He came into Eastenders when the show was desperately in need of a ratings boost, and I absolutely adored him....(still do!) But I have to admit that the character has went a tad stale. I think moving Alfie out of the Vic was a big mistake. The scope for all the comedy scenes we came to love has gone. Alfie is no longer the centre of everything in the Square. Also I think his character has been seriously affected by the departure of Kat. I mean this whole Little Mo storyline is just so cringeworthy. I don't think viewers relate to it, the way they did with Kat and Alfie. I don't think we can take anything away from Shane Ritchie for what he done for the show....but at the end of the day, no one is bigger than it. Eastenders will survive!!!!


I completely agree with u kelly.  I love Alfie, and still do.  i think he's brilliant.  But his storylines have gone down the pan since he lost the vic and kat.  I had really hoped that Peggy would return (even though she annoys me) and reinstate Alfie, perhaps alongside Chrissie (not as a couple tho).  Then when Kat came bk and wanted her job bk and wiv lil Mo workin there too there wud b so many comedy moments.  I wish Alfie was stayin, and I disagree that Shane Richie is self obsessed and all the other things that have been said about him.  He's been in show business a long time and he's been to both ends aswell-bankrupt to stardom and bk again etc etc.  There's no way he would believe he's better than anyone else.

----------


## callummc

Yes but if he was a good enough actor he wouldn't need the vic,he should be established enough by now to be interesting in his own right.

----------


## Alisha

> Yes but if he was a good enough actor he wouldn't need the vic,he should be established enough by now to be interesting in his own right.


I agree. The absense of Jessie and the loss of the Vic has highlighted his weaknesses.

I don't rate Shane. He has to be one of the most overrated Actors of the show and he is not worthy of picking up all these awards. There are better actors on the show.

----------


## JustJodi

> It still surprises me how he got so many votes.... I just don't understand it. Who in their right mind would vote for him? He has been diabolically bad over the past year and heâs bought no screen presence whatâs so ever. His acting has been below average. He was ok during the first year but after that he has disintegrated. He didnât deserve a nomination, let alone win. Stupid popularity award if you ask me.
> 
> Shane Ritchie said during the awards 'If your a fan of Alfie Moon, then you're a fan of mine' -says it all doesn't it?


Sounds like SALLY FIELD when she got her Oscar.."you like me  you really like me".. after that,,,,,,, her popularity dwindled,,,,,,,  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> On GMTV today when they were talking about the soap awards apparently when Shane picked up his award he said "this is my last soap award"  The soap critic that was on Polly someone reckoned that this was the nail in Eastenders coffin and added at least they still have Jessie Wallace. I don't agree.  Eastenders have some great actors and actresses left in the show both old and recent additions. Shane/Alfie once the Kat/Alfie storyline finished and Jessie left the show had no storylines, that is until his cousins arrived. One of which I personally think will now go on to be an even bigger hit in the soap, possibly a bigger hit and more popular than Alfie.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Joel Beckett and Tracey Ann Orberman now went on to be the New Mr and Mrs Eastenders.


 I wish I felt the same.  I have tried to like Danny and Jake.  I enjoyed Jake's character from The Office and thought he was going to be a welcome addition, but the scripts seem to give him nothing to do, but be a male version of Nana Moon's character almost.  He plays the level-headed, smart one who is always fixing things.  Danny only gets to play either an idiot or ready to explode.  If only they would expand them a little more like they did with Dennis they might actually become "people."

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Sounds like SALLY FIELD when she got her Oscar.."you like me  you really like me".. after that,,,,,,, her popularity dwindled,,,,,,,


Absolutely agree with you.  He was very funny when he first came to the show.  They have taken away all of his witty remarks and off-handed gestures and turned him into a whiny kind of guy.  I could never put my finger on it, but I felt the same way.  Something became missing the moment Kat looked back up at the window on her way down the street.  Its a shame because I did like him once and now he is almost an extra like Tracy the Barmaid, even with his scenes and the building of storylines around him and Little Mo.  I was beside myself when he was tosssed out of The Vic.  I don't even care about him anymore. Although i was very happy to see Spencer go.  What a spaz!    :Sick:    They should have created a storyline around what happened in his real life, perhaps it would have made him more interesting.

----------


## callummc

yes i agree he was good on his arrival,but when ee have tried ta stretch him,his weak acting has shown through,an actor is only as good as the scripts they get,and the cast they work with,but he seems to think he's carrying the rest of the cast when i think their carrying him,the actors like jim and patrick even derek seem to be better actors than him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Last nite at the soap awards he said this would be his last so he isn't returning

----------


## JustJodi

> Last nite at the soap awards he said this would be his last so he isn't returning


Or perhaps he knew his MOMENT IN THE SUN has faded... we all know how fickle fame is ..... Shane has had his moment,, maybe he is just saying,, he feels that it was his "last" award in that category ??  Just my thoughts  :Ponder:

----------


## emseyd

its a littl ebit weird that he said that though cos if he is leaving for good then its going to be very dramatic cos its alfie so surely he should be at the next awards maybe for best exit...unless he thinks that ee aren't going to do well at next years awards and thats why he's leaving???? just a thought but we'll have to wait and see

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Or perhaps he knew his MOMENT IN THE SUN has faded... we all know how fickle fame is ..... Shane has had his moment,, maybe he is just saying,, he feels that it was his "last" award in that category ??  Just my thoughts


That is probably true.  I saw him on an episode of The Kumars at No.42 last night.  (I'm sure it was old because BBCAmerica only sends us stuff that is at least a year behind.)  In any event, he said he had met most of his goals and one of his last goals was to win an Oscar and he wanted to come to America and try his luck in Hollywood.  Perhaps that is why he will leave.  Maybe the return of Kat will send him packing leaving him free to return one day if Hollywood is a bust.  Personally, I think he would do very well over here.  He is better looking and much funnier than Hugh Grant and we all know what happened to him in America.  Women went nuts over him and Hollywood accepted him like a baby left on a doorstop.  They took him in and made him theirs.  Seems Hollywood has this thing about accepting a new "foreign" actor every couple of years.  We had love affairs with Paul Hogan, Hugh Grant, Jude Law, even Eddie Izzard was very well received.  (Which is surprising with Americans, for the "language barrier" alone! LOL)  I could not be happier if Shane Richie tried to make it here in the states.  I think he has the talent and he seems to have the type of charm that again would make Americans, "Luv da way he tawks."  (That is all we seem to say when we find a great new Brit for our movies!)

----------


## parkerman

> yes i agree he was good on his arrival,but when ee have tried ta stretch him,his weak acting has shown through,an actor is only as good as the scripts they get,and the cast they work with,but he seems to think he's carrying the rest of the cast when i think their carrying him,the actors like jim and patrick even derek seem to be better actors than him.


I think you're absolutely right there. REAL actors like Ian Lavender, John Bardon and Rudolph Walker knock spots off Shane Richie. I think for him to receive the award of best actor is a case of mixing up the actor with the character.

----------


## dddMac1

i would of chosen Either John Bardon or Rudolph Walker

----------


## Alisha

> i would of chosen Either John Bardon or Rudolph Walker


yes, they have certainly supassed Shane in the acting over the year.

Shane has actually been one of the worst.

----------


## hayley

Chrissie and Jake will never steal Alfie and Kats crown!! (well in my book anyway!)
Alfie please STAY!!!!

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> Chrissie and Jake will never steal Alfie and Kats crown!! (well in my book anyway!)
> Alfie please STAY!!!!


yeah!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> yes, they have certainly supassed Shane in the acting over the year.
> 
> Shane has actually been one of the worst.


*I am afraid it is not SHANES fault,,,,,,but the writers of EE,, they give him a script,, he studies it,, he goes thru the motions, not his fault if they gave him a lousy story line,,*   :Readtherules:   Shane may not be every ones cup of tea, but I do like him,,,

----------


## JustJodi

*I am an American living in Europe and  I would love to see Shane give Hollywood a go,, hes cute and funny..With a bit of training and some one smoothing his rough edges he will be a bright shiny diamond when they are done with him,,he just has to find the right venue.pssssssst Paul Hogan is an Aussie LOL* 


> That is probably true.  I saw him on an episode of The Kumars at No.42 last night.  (I'm sure it was old because BBCAmerica only sends us stuff that is at least a year behind.)  In any event, he said he had met most of his goals and one of his last goals was to win an Oscar and he wanted to come to America and try his luck in Hollywood.  Perhaps that is why he will leave.  Maybe the return of Kat will send him packing leaving him free to return one day if Hollywood is a bust.  Personally, I think he would do very well over here.  He is better looking and much funnier than Hugh Grant and we all know what happened to him in America.  Women went nuts over him and Hollywood accepted him like a baby left on a doorstop.  They took him in and made him theirs.  Seems Hollywood has this thing about accepting a new "foreign" actor every couple of years.  We had love affairs with Paul Hogan, Hugh Grant, Jude Law, even Eddie Izzard was very well received.  (Which is surprising with Americans, for the "language barrier" alone! LOL)  I could not be happier if Shane Richie tried to make it here in the states.  I think he has the talent and he seems to have the type of charm that again would make Americans, "Luv da way he tawks."  (That is all we seem to say when we find a great new Brit for our movies!)

----------


## Behemoth

Does anyone actually like Alfie any more? When he first joined he was fine and looked like he was gonna be a good character but now he is another boring one whose biggest recent storyline has been dating his sister in law.  :Wal2l:   I can't wait for his final episode so I will never have to watch him again.  :Moonie:

----------


## chance

yeah when he first came in to it he was ok and funny but they have totally ruined him ,hes a pathetic whimpering character now,i cant stand there man either,over inflated ego or what.has he actually quit for good? hope he takes mo and her frank spencer impressions with him!

----------


## Alisha

I think his character has disintergrated over the past year and I don't even class Shane Richie as a good actor. To me, he is overrated!

----------


## Chantelle

I still love him. Dont like the character as much when he's with little mo but if him and kat get back together well...i'll be over the moon (if you pardon the pun)  :Wub:

----------


## callummc

i'm with you's the man has never been able to act and it's now bwginning to show,and when he's acting with the real proffesionals it just shows,him and kat appeared good together cos they seemed to be playing themselves,but remember the 2 hander between them,thats got to go down as the most boring episode ever,

----------


## daisy38

I still like him!! I do prefer him when he's not around little Mo though, he acts like an idiot then!

----------


## callummc

i think a lot of people don't like him near little mo cos kacie ainsworth is a far more superiar actor and this makes ritchies acting seem cringworthy

----------


## RealityGap

I agree with Daisy I like him but not with Mo......

----------


## dddMac1

i prefer him when he is with Kat

----------


## Alisha

> i think a lot of people don't like him near little mo cos kacie ainsworth is a far more superiar actor and this makes ritchies acting seem cringworthy


Kacey is miles ahead in the acting. I'll be the first to admit that her character has become very annoying lately- I can't stand the baby talk and they are both annoying me now but she certainly out does Shane in everyway. Her recent scripts haven't given her the best opportunity to shine but nevertheless she is a great actress in her own right. Her scenes along side Alex Ferns (Trevor) and Perry Ferick (Billy) have proved that. It's quite obvious that her screen time along Shane is doing nothing for her. Come on ee, sort it out! She is better than this.

----------


## Debs

> Does anyone actually like Alfie any more? When he first joined he was fine and looked like he was gonna be a good character but now he is another boring one whose biggest recent storyline has been dating his sister in law.  I can't wait for his final episode so I will never have to watch him again.


 i dont like the wauy alfie is at the moment! what happened to the fun alfie now he just seems boring and miserable!! i think that shane can act but he is better at the comedy scene rather than serious. 

i do lik ethe pairing between alfie and little mo but i think that because i want big big fights when kat comes back!

----------


## dddMac1

Alfie used to be Fun and now look at him

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thinks will heat up soon but currently no I don't like him but I'm very sure I will like him again lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kelly05

There is no fun Alfie anymore. How could there be when he's stuck on a cold market stall, instead of running the show at the Vic? I agree that the character has completely went downhill lately.... Maybe the return of Kat will eventually see the return of the Alfie we know and love.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I think that if Kalfie gets back together Alfie will be the funny and cute Guy he used to be.
Since Kat left he hasn't been the same!!!!!
And also the Molfie storyline isn't really making me like him either,because it makes me wanna puke  :Sick:  

Love
           Melanie

----------


## i_love_matt!

i think hes 1 of the best things that ever happened to ee

----------


## Angeldelight

I LIKE his character but i HATE this STUPID storyline with Little Mo... Alfie's heart belongs to Kat... Kalfie together FOREVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## CC_Rickman

he needs to get a new jacket thats for sure....!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well he has changed

----------


## *Roxy*

he gets a bit annoying now

----------


## Angeldelight

where's the cheeky chappy that WAS Alfie Moon... he's so boring now Kat and Spencer have gone... bring back happy cheeky chappy Alfie

----------


## kelly05

> where's the cheeky chappy that WAS Alfie Moon... he's so boring now Kat and Spencer have gone... bring back happy cheeky chappy Alfie



Yeah...!!!! And don't leave it til like a month before he leaves either!!!

----------


## Behemoth

I want him gone tomorrow!

----------


## angelblue

This is from Digitalspy 

EastEnders favourite Alfie Moon will leave Albert Square after getting Little Mo pregnant, according to the Sunday Mirror today.

After finally giving into temptation with Little Mo, the pub landlord eventually decides that his heart belongs to his wife, Kat Slater. However, this happiness is short-lived when Mo discovers that she is carrying Alfie's baby.

"Alfie is totally gobsmacked when he finds out Little Mo is pregnant," an insider told the newspaper. "He just knows that he's the father. The pregnancy is going to be a complete nightmare for her as this will be the second time she'll be expecting a baby that's not Billy's.

"He struggled to accept Little Freddie as his own when she was raped by Graham and it's going to be just as painful for him second time around.

"The storyline is going to rock Albert Square and rip the Slater sisters apart. Alfie ends up leaving Walford in complete turmoil."

Shane Richie, who plays Alfie, is leaving the soap to pursue other roles. The door will be left open for his character to return.

----------


## true.moon

omg
mo pregnant
gona be exciting

----------


## .:Kitz:.

omg, nooo! I mean i'm SO glad he realises that he loves Kat but still, i don't want mo to be carrying his baby!!

----------


## true.moon

nor me it should be kat

----------


## Tamzi

Great, Alfie realises he wants Kat, but has to get Little Mo pregnant. That's so annoying. Cant wait for it. It's going to be amazing
xxx

----------


## Katy

that really is annoying. Just when Kat and Alfie about to get together this happens. I reckon Charlies heading for another time.

----------


## CrazyLea

i prefer molfie, so i wanted him to stay with mo, but aw well.

----------


## soapmaddemi

this sounds really exciting, but I don't think it's a good idea getting mo pregnant. i hope what happens is that she thinks she's pregnant and alfie leaves (and kat gives them both a slap) and then she realises she read the pregnancy test wrong and she's not.

----------


## eastenders mad

no away i bet she keeps it.
They were not meant to be together nooooooooooooooooo
i can't wait when Kat finds i hope she sorts Mo out she needs sorting out.
Why did she come back for?

----------


## di marco

finally alfie realises he wants kat, but just too late. he should have realised a lot sooner! stupid little mo, having to get pregnant with his baby. i hope kat slaps them both! so does little mo get back with billy? cos hes not going to be best pleased when he finds out!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its going to be good

----------


## Toxic

Ooh sounds good.

----------


## Treacle

This is how you get duplicate threads popping up everywhere when people don't name their thread appropriately. Alfie, that's no thread title for someone to say oh it's already posted.

Anyways I think this sounds awful, Mofie, argh but all the same bye bye Alfie.

----------


## alan45

Poor Mo. If this is true how much more do the producers intend putting her through. Mad Trevor, Graham the Rapist and now Alfie Moon's love child.

----------


## Rach33

OH MY GAWD silly silly boy he only has himself to blame stupid little man not that bothered about Kat, Little Mo, Billy or Alfie but still looks like good viewing except Kat will screech alot so i'll top up on earpulgs or use subtitles

----------


## di marco

> but still looks like good viewing except Kat will screech alot so i'll top up on earpulgs or use subtitles


lol!   :Big Grin:   good plan!

----------


## Treacle

I cannot wait to see Kat's reaction. Hopefully they'll be another headbutt, she's great at them.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I cannot wait to see Kat's reaction. Hopefully they'll be another headbutt, she's great at them.


LOL  :Rotfl:  
who did she last headbutt??

----------


## Rach33

Kat and head butts just go it was probably the guys she headbutted last year on her and Zoe's night out when they got nicked in August

----------


## Treacle

Yes and she headbutted  Roxy the pimp.

----------


## Rach33

she did that was a good one

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Yes and she headbutted  Roxy the pimp.


i don't remeber that....when was that aired??

----------


## di marco

> i don't remeber that....when was that aired??


i remember that, cant remember when it was aired though, a few years ago sometime

----------


## Rach33

it was when Zoe was nearly dragged in prostitution and she met Kelly Roxy was the pimp it was after Kat tried to kill herself and Zoe ranaway the famous "you can't tell me what to do you aint my muvva" "yes I am" Classic

----------


## hayley

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooo!
Alfie you could have got kat preggers instead!

----------


## di marco

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooo!
> Alfie you could have got kat preggers instead!


that would have been better, but then that would have meant that he left kat pregnant when he leaves at xmas

----------


## Treacle

I don't want to see Alfie with any of them anymore.

----------


## di marco

> I don't want to see Alfie with any of them anymore.


alfie and little mo id never want to see together. i dont want to see alfie and kat together while alfies acting like he is at the mo either

----------


## Treacle

Kat is a legend and although she's better she still needs to build up her old spark.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> it was when Zoe was nearly dragged in prostitution and she met Kelly Roxy was the pimp it was after Kat tried to kill herself and Zoe ranaway the famous "you can't tell me what to do you aint my muvva" "yes I am" Classic


 oh right, i think i remember that now :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Kat is a legend and although she's better she still needs to build up her old spark.


 yeah, i totally agree with you there. Some of her scenes are ketting you get a glimpse of the old (better) Kat

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

When Alfie almost slept with Kat for the first time, he had the whole farce of trying to get protection - couldn't he be that sensible with Little Mo? Also, does that mean that he abandons Little Mo when she is pregnant - that's a bit harsh, isn't it?

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

omg noooooo! Kat should be preggers not Mo!!..thats so stupid! Hope it doesn't happen
glad he realises that he loves Kat though

----------


## Katy

oh yeh that episode was great, when alfie had to find a condom and he kept getting arrested. It was well funny.

----------


## di marco

> oh yeh that episode was great, when alfie had to find a condom and he kept getting arrested. It was well funny.


yeh that was a really funny episode!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Sounds like a good story line.

----------


## stapler

Serves Alfie right, they all judged Dennis when he supposedly walked out on a pregnant Slater sister lol. Kat's a bit of a hypocrite though, she could defend Zoe to the hilt but she can't spar ea little sympathy to poor Mo who's left holding yet another fatherless child, Freddie will have a brother or sister on the plus side... I really feel sorry for Billy most though.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Can this be true, and if so can this get any better!?!?

----------


## kat 4 alfie

omg noooooo, y wud he sleep with her when he loves kat ?  and y wud she sleep with alfie when she knows kat loves him so much and she already thinks its wrong to be with him !?     this isnt staying true to her charactor

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They say love is blind, maybe that's the case in this situation? Do you think Alfie will return?

----------


## alan45

> They say love is blind, maybe that's the case in this situation? Do you think Alfie will return?


I hope that IF he comes back he will be more like the cheekie chappie he was when first he arrived in the square.

----------


## Treacle

He probably will come back, they're keen and so is Shane but I don't want to see him back until he cheers up.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope he does, but like you say, in a better frame of mind.

----------


## hayzie

OMG! i cant believe they are doing this, what happened to alfie?! i dont like his character now, how can he get mo pregnant?! oh no im so shocked! at least he realises at last he still oves kat. but he leaves because he finds out mo's pregnant? what a coward! how can he leave her like that?!

----------


## Jade

No they cant do that!!!! its so wrong!!!

----------


## Debs

oh no! no no no no no!!

why are they doing this. another baby for little mo more of the same old acting from her and billy. are they recycling all the old scripts do you think? 

copuldnt he have got kat pregnant after sleeping with her behind little mos back?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> oh no! no no no no no!!
> 
> why are they doing this. another baby for little mo more of the same old acting from her and billy. are they recycling all the old scripts do you think? 
> 
> copuldnt he have got kat pregnant after sleeping with her behind little mos back?


 I like that one, you should write to Eastenders and tell them.

----------


## Debs

well it gotta be better than another little mo baby. god how many kids is that woman gonna have!! is she gonna go round the whole square and have a kid by each man! 

watch out jim she got her eye in you next!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> well it gotta be better than another little mo baby. god how many kids is that woman gonna have!! is she gonna go round the whole square and have a kid by each man! 
> 
> watch out jim she got her eye in you next!!


  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## squarelady

I don't like this spoiler at all but then I don't like 'Molfie' so it sort of makes sense I wouldn't be keen on this!

----------


## Treacle

> I don't like this spoiler at all but then I don't like 'Molfie' so it sort of makes sense I wouldn't be keen on this!


I did hear it wasn't true so we can keep our fingers crossed.

----------


## Bryan

no way can he leave little mo pregnant.!!!! i have lost any respect i had for the character

and how can he sleep with her and then go with kat???? boo to alfie moon!!! boo!!!

brilliant storyline for shane's exit and omg i think the sister fight is going to be "off the hook!!!!"

absolutly cannot wait, eastenders at its finest!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

shane will no doubt return after two stage musicals and an unseccsufl z list film

but i dont want him back, as if alfie leaves a prgenant mo and a heartbroken kat then i wont like the character one bit

its not like alfie to run away from his troubles, but syaing that i would never habve thought when he arrived in walford that he would turn out to be a miserable bore

bondboffin

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat and Alfie reuniting great but Little Mo having Alfie's baby is a bad storyline, hopefully she will die in childbirth.

----------


## Jojo

As much as I love EE and have devoted the last 20 years to watching it, good times and bad, I have to say IMO, this is getting farcical!!  Why, why, why......Alfie spends a year chasing Mo, she's all I can't cause of Kat, so she sleeps with him, with no protection (good message being sent out there to everyone!!)  falls pregnant, and then he does a runner.... (is it because there is such electrifying chemistry in the bedroom dept that he can't wait to get away!!)  Would Mo then terminate the pregnancy, cause she didn't after Graham, but would she be prepared to walk around the square with her sisters husbands baby.....

I think this would leave too many things to sort out and there has been no news on Mo leaving, so I do wonder if this is something that the "insiders" have put out to try and leave a false trail - I do hope so, cause it is completely out of character for both Mo and Alfie!

----------


## Bryan

> Kat and Alfie reuniting great but Little Mo having Alfie's baby is a bad storyline, hopefully she will die in childbirth.


  :EEK!:  dont say thatg! what a nasty thing to say!!! little mo isnt brillaint, admitedly not as good when with alfie but dont wish that on poor little mo!   :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

> dont say thatg! what a nasty thing to say!!! little mo isnt brillaint, admitedly not as good when with alfie but dont wish that on poor little mo!


Ok maybe not die in childbirth but Kat or Billy could kill her. Sorry but i'm really getting to hate Little Mo lately, her storyline with Alfie is awful. I thought after the rape ordeal EE would give her some happiness maybe with Billy but it looks like all Little Mo is to do is be miserable and make those Frank Spencer impressions.

----------


## Bryan

> Ok maybe not die in childbirth but Kat or Billy could kill her. Sorry but i'm really getting to hate Little Mo lately, her storyline with Alfie is awful. I thought after the rape ordeal EE would give her some happiness maybe with Billy but it looks like all Little Mo is to do is be miserable and make those Frank Spencer impressions.


whats syaing she cant be happy with alfie, she seems a lot happier recently then when she is with billy

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

just thinking dosetn this echoe last christmas...with pregnancy being the reason a character leaves???

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

Wonder how this will leave the slaters??

----------


## chocolate

> Ok maybe not die in childbirth but Kat or Billy could kill her. Sorry but i'm really getting to hate Little Mo lately, her storyline with Alfie is awful. I thought after the rape ordeal EE would give her some happiness maybe with Billy but it looks like all Little Mo is to do is be miserable and make those Frank Spencer impressions.


yeah me too i used to like little mo when she was with billy and when her clothing and her style and behaviour was different i likes her then but now i am starting to hate her..trying to get alfie to break up with Kat that is just harsh knowing that your sister still loves him...  :Nono:   that is just wrong!!! 
but i dont want her to be pregnant because that could end things!! noooo!!!

----------


## Bryan

> Wonder how this will leave the slaters??


in turmoil (again *where is the yawn emoticon when you want it!*)

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

lol

----------


## shelleyspecs

cant wait for that........

----------


## Jade

> in turmoil (again *where is the yawn emoticon when you want it!*)
> 
> bondboffin


lol, it will wont it!!!

----------


## Abbie

i know this is true cos on wanadoo its says :
Alfie Moon will leave EastEnders after getting Little Mo pregnant, according to the Sunday Mirror. After sleeping with Little Mo, the pub landlord eventually decides that his heart belongs to his wife, Kat. But Alfieâs life is turned upside down when Mo discovers that she is carrying his baby. "Alfie is totally gobsmacked when he finds out Little Mo is pregnant," said a soap insider. âThe storyline is going to rock Albert Square and rip the Slater sisters apart. Alfie ends up leaving Walford in complete turmoil." 



i hope she doesnt keep it i know it sounds cruel but i dont want her to keep it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Kat and Alfie reuniting great but Little Mo having Alfie's baby is a bad storyline, hopefully she will die in childbirth.


That's a bit harsh.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> in turmoil (again *where is the yawn emoticon when you want it!*)
> 
> bondboffin


Lol   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

i never knew alfie would be like this

----------


## ?????

OMG OMG  have the writers of ee gone stupid or summin. LB isn't back is she??? sounds like something she would come up with. why are they going to torture us with this crappy yawn yawn storyline. you think they will learn something from the disasters of last year.obiviously not. OMG please don't tell me this is going to be the xmas storyline, since shane is having an xmas exit. noooooooooooooo.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i never knew alfie would be like this


Well lets hope he won't be.

----------


## Katy

lets hope its not the xmas storyline EE can surely produce something better than this.

----------


## Bryan

> lets hope its not the xmas storyline EE can surely produce something better than this.


i think it will be, alfie has been a big part of the show and so he does deserve a christmas send off, and him being all happy isnt a good exit, we want high drama and heartache so that once hes left a lot more drama can come from it, like Den, he may be dead but he's still the centre of attention storyline wise

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

Why can't we have a Xmas storyline that involves happiness for a change - its starting to always be doom and gloom (and that goes for all soaps).  You may get one happy storyline, but the rest are really depressing.  What happened to the "Cheers, Merry Xmas Everyone" in the Queen Vic on the day etc.  Last year the Moons were evicted from the Vic and forced to sleep in the chip van, this year, Alfie leaving after getting his wife's sister pregnant - does anyone know what is going to happen to Nana, seeing as no one has mentioned if she is leaving or not, but if she isn't who is going to look after her - or is she going to stay with Jake instead??!!

It would be nice to have some joy and happiness for a change - ahh thats better!!

----------


## Bryan

> Why can't we have a Xmas storyline that involves happiness for a change - its starting to always be doom and gloom (and that goes for all soaps).  You may get one happy storyline, but the rest are really depressing.  What happened to the "Cheers, Merry Xmas Everyone" in the Queen Vic on the day etc.  Last year the Moons were evicted from the Vic and forced to sleep in the chip van, this year, Alfie leaving after getting his wife's sister pregnant - does anyone know what is going to happen to Nana, seeing as no one has mentioned if she is leaving or not, but if she isn't who is going to look after her - or is she going to stay with Jake instead??!!
> 
> It would be nice to have some joy and happiness for a change - ahh thats better!!


hpainess is boring and xmas day gets the biggest audiences so it has to be good, i presume nana will saty with jake and chrissie or the slaters or dot and jim, she could easily be a lodger with someone, just becuase big headed shane is leaving dosent mean that hilda braid should leave!

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

Hilda is lovely, and I don't want her to leave either.  I'm starting to get pretty glad that Shane is leaving to be honest.  But I do hope there is going to be some happiness aswell mixed in - I just don't want all of the Xmas storyline being just these two, I've had enough of them already and purposely sky + every episode, just so I fast forward through all of the bits with Little Mo & Alfie, so don't want to spend Xmas getting thoroughly down in the dumps watching these two - can we have lots of humour surrounding them please!!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i am getting quite board of this storyline aswell.

----------


## Jojo

I love Easties, always have done, but I've had enough of this one, let it go now, get rid please!!!

----------


## alan45

You are the weakest link Alfie     .................................... Goodbye

----------


## Luna

I wish they would just get a move on - they can't drag this out til xmas, well at least i hope they cant. Does anyone else feel like banging their heads together and telling them to get a move on????

----------


## Bryan

what kalfie or molfie or what?

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

All of em!!!!!  

I'm sorry but I now really dislike Mo's character and what the writers have turned her into, and Alfie is doing my head in - and in typical male style, he will finally get his wicked way with her and "oops, its not Mo that I want and who I have been relentlessly (sp?) pursuing over the past god knows how long, but actually, I want my wife back"  

Please, sort it out now and then forget it!  Enough already Argggghhh!

----------


## Luna

> All of em!!!!!  
> 
> I'm sorry but I now really dislike Mo's character and what the writers have turned her into, and Alfie is doing my head in - and in typical male style, he will finally get his wicked way with her and "oops, its not Mo that I want and who I have been relentlessly (sp?) pursuing over the past god knows how long, but actually, I want my wife back"  
> 
> Please, sort it out now and then forget it!  Enough already Argggghhh!



Here Here   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> Kat and Alfie reuniting great but Little Mo having Alfie's baby is a bad storyline, hopefully she will die in childbirth.


besides this has already been done with cindy beale in recent years

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

oh yeah i remeber maybe they can't think of anything else.

----------


## Bryan

i think this will happen becasue alfie needs a reason to return to walford if shane chooses to retyurn to the show in the future

no man would dear return to walford knowing the slaters were after his blood...unless he had a valid reason to return... i.e his baby or hus love for mo/kat

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

If this is his exit storyline, it will be interesting to see the aftermath with Kat and Mo, will Mo be able to stay in the square, what will Kat do etc... that will be the only part I would look forward to, but I'm not looking forward to the run up!!

----------


## Bryan

> If this is his exit storyline, it will be interesting to see the aftermath with Kat and Mo, will Mo be able to stay in the square, what will Kat do etc... that will be the only part I would look forward to, but I'm not looking forward to the run up!!


kat would plot some kind of revenge, i say she beds billy but i cant see it happening, as good as it would be!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Eurgh! As if Kat would lol!

----------


## Luna

no way she wouldn't do that

----------


## Treacle

Kat is a decent person.

----------


## Bryan

> Kat is a decent person.


  :Rotfl:  you make me laugh wq

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It's Little Moo that's a horrible person. Trevor should have lamped her one with the kettle.

----------


## Luna

> It's Little Moo that's a horrible person. Trevor should have lamped her one with the kettle.


Oh thats taking it a bit far WQ!!! Trevor got everything he deserved!! I blame Graeme for the personality change in "little moo" as you call her

----------


## Treacle

I blame Mofie. I could put up with the Graham storlyine.

----------


## Jojo

I felt sorry for her after Graham, now I think she will deserve everything that is dished out to her in the aftermath.

There is an interview with her in Inside Soap though this week with Kacey and she thinks the viewers will be pleased with the outcome - surely that can't relate to what we have been told as being the outcome??

----------


## Abbie

> I felt sorry for her after Graham, now I think she will deserve everything that is dished out to her in the aftermath.
> 
> There is an interview with her in Inside Soap though this week with Kacey and she thinks the viewers will be pleased with the outcome - surely that can't relate to what we have been told as being the outcome??


i know how can there be a good outcome of this storyline

----------


## Debs

how???

if little mo leaves!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> It's Little Moo that's a horrible person. Trevor should have lamped her one with the kettle.


Lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## adrienne

Personnally, I do not want Little Mo to get pregnant by Alfie. It is too much and haven't any of these people ever heard of a condom? Some turmoil is good but this goes to far. Do you think this will really be the story line? I hope they can re-think it because it seems a bit like a joke than a good soap and I do not think it will bring in the audience they might be hoping for, like in the Grant/Sharon/Phil days. Plus, Kat is a great actress and I think it is sad to see her role reduced to the angry shouting thing they are turning her into or Little Mo into the anti-Billy baby making machine. I suppose the writers must choose between doing what the viewers "want" to see or the total opposite - the 1st perhaps making it boring and the second making a scandal. It would be nice to see something more plausible  and with a bit more heart - for me anyway. Can someone tell me if they really think this storyline will follow through?

Thanks!!!

----------


## Bryan

i think will be an effective outcome as alfie should leave in dramatic style and it will provide good storyline for when he leaves, i,e the kat and mo feud and what billy will say to her having another mans baby (again!)

bondboffin

----------


## adrienne

Thanks for the reply! Do you think it will happen as it is stated in the Mirror. (The Mirror is not available here, but that is what I read on the spoiler). 

Otherwise, I have only been watching EE for the last 4 years (I am not from England) but besides Jim and Dot, are there any "happy endings"? It would be nice for Lil'Moilly, for example - and for Kalfie - but do the writers always take our hopes and dash them aside into the Thames with a concrete block? 

Also, I think this Danny crazy thing is going to far and apparently it is going to go even further with him setting a fire. Even in his frenzied state, I think it would be unlikely for him to set fire to Johnny's house especially considering how he got on with Ruby. Do we know who set the fire to his house before? 

Sorry for all the questions, any replies are welcomed!!! 
cheers, Adrienne

----------


## adrienne

Also, does anyone know who will Alfie "bin" this up-coming week?

----------


## adrienne

ps Bonboffin - very nice banner!

----------


## Bryan

> Thanks for the reply! Do you think it will happen as it is stated in the Mirror. (The Mirror is not available here, but that is what I read on the spoiler). 
> 
> Otherwise, I have only been watching EE for the last 4 years (I am not from England) but besides Jim and Dot, are there any "happy endings"? It would be nice for Lil'Moilly, for example - and for Kalfie - but do the writers always take our hopes and dash them aside into the Thames with a concrete block? 
> 
> Also, I think this Danny crazy thing is going to far and apparently it is going to go even further with him setting a fire. Even in his frenzied state, I think it would be unlikely for him to set fire to Johnny's house especially considering how he got on with Ruby. Do we know who set the fire to his house before? 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, any replies are welcomed!!! 
> cheers, Adrienne



i think it will happen, mirror is usally relaible

no dot and jim seem to be the only example except for maybve yolande and patrick...

danny sets fire to jonnys house becuase of many things, he is kinda mad in head cus of his abussive childhood, and jonny sparks something off the way he treats danny remind shim of how his dad taretad danny so he goes mad and sets fire

we dont know who set fire to jonnys house before (yet) but he seemed to say to ruby that they payed for it, ie he beat them up or killed them, probably the second option

bondboffin

----------


## soapy dream

> Personnally, I do not want Little Mo to get pregnant by Alfie. It is too much and haven't any of these people ever heard of a condom? Some turmoil is good but this goes to far. Do you think this will really be the story line? I hope they can re-think it because it seems a bit like a joke than a good soap and I do not think it will bring in the audience they might be hoping for, like in the Grant/Sharon/Phil days. Plus, Kat is a great actress and I think it is sad to see her role reduced to the angry shouting thing they are turning her into or Little Mo into the anti-Billy baby making machine. I suppose the writers must choose between doing what the viewers "want" to see or the total opposite - the 1st perhaps making it boring and the second making a scandal. It would be nice to see something more plausible  and with a bit more heart - for me anyway. Can someone tell me if they really think this storyline will follow through?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I agree with you, this story line is a bit mad but I am looking forward to little mo having to tell KAt.  What I do hate is sometimes mo acts as though trevor is still around like gets nerous and puts her head down.  That is not needed  at all now as she has brought up a rapists baby and is going behind her sisters back with her husband.  I would say that little mouse-like mo has gone, so stop acting that way, it is getting on my nerves!!

----------


## adrienne

Thanks Bondboffin!!
Yes, I remember that, about the fire setting and them paying for it (probably in an Andy Hunter fashion). 

Do you think the writers read the spoilers and decide what might be best to do despite what they might have originally planned??? That would be nice--- but I am an eternal optimist perhaps?
Thanks!

----------


## Bryan

> Thanks Bondboffin!!
> Yes, I remember that, about the fire setting and them paying for it (probably in an Andy Hunter fashion). 
> 
> Do you think the writers read the spoilers and decide what might be best to do despite what they might have originally planned??? That would be nice--- but I am an eternal optimist perhaps?
> Thanks!


theyd have it all in te pipeline now...writers and stuff so its too late now, that never usually cange storylines just becuase ublic dont like it unless the ratings drop severly and they can establsih why

bondboffin

----------


## brooksyrules

it is good storyline fort he was getting killed for

----------


## adrienne

Brooksyrules, 
Hi, I am sorry. I am not sure I get what you said.. it is late here, so that is perhaps why, but who is he and who is getting killed?

----------


## adrienne

Hi Brooksyrules,

I am sorry to be so thick, but could you tell me who is getting killed and who the storyline is for??

----------


## Bryan

no one is getting killed, i think what she meant was she thougth alfie was going to get killed for his exit, but this sint the case

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He can't get killed the role is being left open for him to come back again if he want's too.

----------


## adrienne

Actually, I know who is not getting killed etc. I suppose it was a question of semantics, and that I am peeved that this story line with Lil'Mo and Alfie will probably end up happening  (baby alfie). This just goes a bit far in all directions and I would have liked to have seen something else happen, that's all.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Fair enough

----------


## Alisha

> He can't get killed the role is being left open for him to come back again if he want's too.


I hope he never comes back.

----------


## Alisha

> glad he realises that he loves Kat though


I read in the paper that he loves both and cant make his mind up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I read in the paper that he loves both and cant make his mind up.


Yep me too.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I hope he never comes back.


I hope he does, so that we can get our Kat and Alfie back again.

----------


## di marco

> I read in the paper that he loves both and cant make his mind up.


yeh i think that happens all the way through, then just before he leaves he realises he loves kat

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> yeh i think that happens all the way through, then just before he leaves he realises he loves kat


I hope so, Kalfie, all the way.

----------


## Alisha

Alfie isn't worthy of Kat anymore if you ask me. She should give him a slap and move on. She can do better thn him anyway and so can her character. I'm sure many will disagree, but I think if anyone, its Alfie Moon dragging her down. After his first year he turned pants and now he's all blar. I don;t want him dragging Kat down with him.

Looks like he will be playing them both. I honestly think both sisters are too good for that goon. Its good that he is leaving so we have no more of this rubbish rammed down our throats.

----------


## di marco

> Alfie isn't worthy of Kat anymore if you ask me. She should give him a slap and move on. She can do better thn him anyway and so can her character. I'm sure many will disagree, but I think if anyone, its Alfie Moon dragging her down. After his first year he turned pants and now he's all blar. I don;t want him dragging Kat down with him.
> 
> Looks like he will be playing them both. I honestly think both sisters are too good for that goon. Its good that he is leaving so we have no more of this rubbish rammed down our throats.


i completely agree with you alisha. i used to really like kat and alfie as a couple but now alfies got all depressing and boring its ruined the relationship

----------


## Bryan

alfie has toned down now and is boring, and so should be with boring mo as he is welle suited with her, he is no longer a match with the gobby and tarty kat anymore...it would be like makosi and eugene getting together in big brother!

----------


## adrienne

Hi Everyone!

I was very sad and alarmed to hear about the blasts in London. We just had a huge exposion here in Lebanon, just outside Beruit about 2 hrs ago - my husband was 500 meters away and saw everything  when the windows shattered from the building he was in! (the bomb was aimed at the Minister of defense - he is injured but still alive - barely).  Anyway... stop terrorism! 

Changing to something lighter - yes, I find that Alfie is no fun with Little MO and I prefere L'il Moilly and Kalfie much more than L'il molfie (or how about Kat and Billy... What would that bring?). Or Sharon and Billy, or Big Mo and Billy... hummm... could be interesting... but about as plausible as Little Mo getting pregnant from Alfie... 

I love Alfie, but it is sad to turn his character into this boring snail leaving a trail....

----------


## eastenders mad

well said.
When they kissed yesterday eugh
i wish both of them go somewhere FAR away now not on ee.
When they kiss it makes me want to turn over.
I love ee i don't want to turn it over cause of those two NOT lovers

----------


## adrienne

I feel likewise, I have been a faithful EE viewer for 5 years, since I discovered in Switerland then! Now with Alfie all mushy and soft and boring, I am rethinking my 30 min. slot for my Mon-thrus ritual with BBC prime! My husband would be happy, but hopefully the writers will get a grip and give Alfie his balls back and into the right bed!

ps as we are a day behind, I feel ready to face the awful kiss... thanks for the warning! Booo EE writers boo on you!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

im quite glad that he can return. i dont mind who he ends up with but its soooo unlike alfie to run away - especially if hes gonna be a dad.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I see that he is getting a bit boring now, but he needs to be with Kat to bring back the old Alfie we loved.

----------


## eastenders mad

well said

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## Kim

I don't know if there is any truth in this, but i heard that eastenders bosses are lining up a replacement for Alfie. 

Did anyone else hear anything about this?

----------


## alan45

> I see that he is getting a bit boring now, but he needs to be with Kat to bring back the old Alfie we loved.


Its only since his marriage to Kat that he became a wimp. He was the original wide-boy until that.

----------


## Katy

yeh i liked the old alfie. I want him to go. 

Also how do you line up a replacement for Alfie it wouldnt work

----------


## Kim

I can't see it working either, as the part of Alfie was created for Shane Richie.

----------


## alan45

> I see that he is getting a bit boring now, but he needs to be with Kat to bring back the old Alfie we loved.


Its only since his marriage to Kat that he became a wimp. He was the original wide-boy until that.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

But look when they were working the bar together, they were great, i want it back to that, although that will never happen.

----------


## alan45

> But look when they were working the bar together, they were great, i want it back to that, although that will never happen.


Unfortunately you are correct. Louise Berridge  :Sick:   :Angry:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep that woman again, so annoying.

----------


## Bryan

> yeh i liked the old alfie. I want him to go. 
> 
> Also how do you line up a replacement for Alfie it wouldnt work


any old fun loving cheaky cockney chappy could be created...not too hard at all really...just a matter of whethe rfans would like to see a new perosn taking over what alfie used to be?

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah bring a diffrent alfie person not shane anymore.

----------


## Crazzykayzz

omg is lil mo pregnant with alfie's baby? omg cant wait for that lol, i wonder how kat will react cool

*Edit - Text Talk*

----------


## Abbie

> omg is lil mo pregnant with alfie's baby? omg cnt wait 4 that lol, i wunda how kat will react cool


interresting storyline but i dont want it to happen

----------


## eastenders mad

me either

----------


## Abi

No Way

----------


## leanne27

how good would it be if he thought that he loved mo and then kat realised that SHE was pregnant by alfie, then once the baby was bon he would reaslise that She was the one for him and we would see a "kalfie" baby, they would be such good parents wouldn't they? and i realy wanna see the character kat have a little baby, not little mo again.

----------


## alan45

Yet more trauma for little MOO. Two babies different fathers and niether belonging to her hubby. And I thought Kat was a slapper

----------


## adrienne

I like the Kalfie baby thing!! Good idea! Hey EE Writers, don't bring us boring wet alfie and little moo, we want good writing, not something in which you are trying to bring back the ratings of the old days of Sharon and Grant and Phil... instead of brothers' its sisters... it is too easy and making interesting Shane Richie into someone boring and snail slow... turn the characters around again! Plus, it is totally non- plausible with LIttle mo...

----------


## Kim

> yeah bring a diffrent alfie person not shane anymore.


 I heard that bosses are planning to do that. It was in soaplife, either in the previous issue or the one before that.

----------


## Kim

> how good would it be if he thought that he loved mo and then kat realised that SHE was pregnant by alfie, then once the baby was bon he would reaslise that She was the one for him and we would see a "kalfie" baby, they would be such good parents wouldn't they? and i realy wanna see the character kat have a little baby, not little mo again.


I agree, it would be a great way to reunite Kalfie.

----------


## Kim

> omg is lil mo pregnant with alfie's baby? omg cnt wait 4 that lol, i wunda how kat will react cool


It would be good, but i doubt that it would happen as bosses want to get Kat and Alfie back to how they were when they first got together and reunite them as it's what viewers want.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think it will still happen, even tho i really hope it doesn't.

----------


## di marco

> Yet more trauma for little MOO. Two babies different fathers and niether belonging to her hubby. And I thought Kat was a slapper


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Yet more trauma for little MOO. Two babies different fathers and niether belonging to her hubby. And I thought Kat was a slapper


the irony...nearly evey person shes slept with she becomes pregannt by, and thats a few people

and then slapper kat beds the whole of walford and never gets pregnant!

talk about bad luck!   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> the irony...nearly evey person shes slept with she becomes pregannt by, and thats a few people
> 
> and then slapper kat beds the whole of walford and never gets pregnant!
> 
> talk about bad luck!


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## adrienne

ok, I have an idea - I do not want l'il maflie but much rather kalfie and l'il moilly. However, how about Kat and Lil Mo getting pregnant by Alfie? I prefere to leace Kalfie together, but if lil mo has to get pregnant by Alife - according to our not so original EE writers, why not add Kat in the plot and have two little moons running around the square... it is a sick idea, but if they can not be happy at least keep Kalfie together and keep them interesting as characters. I want Shane Ritchie to stay, he is great when the EE writers write good stuff (not this amoeba junk). Ok EE writers, listen to your viewers - we have something to say!! Think think think.. impress us, don't disappont us and don't take this easy Grant/Phil/Sharon reversal with Kat/Lil MO/Alfie thing... do something better! Do you EE writers read this stuff?

----------


## eastenders mad

wow i agree with you there.
they should get pregenant both but i think one of the babys could have a problem when hey are born so that there is only one moon baby running around.

----------


## Bryan

> wow i agree with you there.
> they should get pregenant both but i think one of the babys could have a problem when hey are born so that there is only one moon baby running around.


yeah kats dies...and shes like really mad that mos survived as it should be kat who has alfies babies...and if this hart attack stuff happens then that may have some effect on the baby

----------


## Abbie

> yeah kats dies...and shes like really mad that mos survived as it should be kat who has alfies babies...and if this hart attack stuff happens then that may have some effect on the baby


does this actually happen

----------


## Bryan

> does this actually happen


no just my theorey   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> no just my theorey


oh ok well it would make a really good storyline by the way good   :Cheer:  imagination :Big Grin:

----------


## adrienne

Ok... can we keep Kalfie baby alive here, it sounds much nicer and it would fit in well with lil mooo's idea of her and alfie - not supposed to be, so if lil mo's baby dies, then it is sort of a sign.... 

But hey, we are dreaming, the EE writers won't take into account our hopes, they just plod through trying old ideas with a slight twist... come on EE writers, make an effort here and surprise us with originality and a kat that does not have to screach all the time - she is great but not always  toned too high... nor Alfie too low with who, lil'mo. Ok, give us some good stuff!! What do you all think?? And, if we all wrote the scene I would have to say I would rather the Kalfie baby live or both for that matter... but the idea of two baby moons is intriguing...

----------


## eastenders mad

i agree with you there.
Kalfie baby would keep them together and maybe they will be together permentalety.
Instead of boring sad lil mo.

----------


## Abbie

i completely agree with you

----------


## Kim

me too

----------


## Bryan

face facts here...kat would be a rubbish mother, she'd shout at it, make its life hell, steal her boyfriends and slap it around like she did to zoe...whereas littlre mo would be a perfect mother, im still up the footballers wives style baby swap   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, thats mean.

----------


## Bryan

> Oh, thats mean.


its the truth tough

----------


## adrienne

Hey Bondboffin,

I think Kat is a cute mom, she would more likely slap her baby's boyfriend or girlfriend around than her baby, you see the EE writers have been showing you so much screachy Kat that you can not remember her nice side! Plus, she apparently was quite nice  with Zoe... but everyone has an opinion but suffice it to say that our dear EE writers working on our 3-some are not doing a good job... let's hope they read our cries of despair for good writing and will do something to change the cards that seem to be on the table!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> its the truth tough


Never

----------


## Bryan

ive gone right off kat since she returned, shes been 100% gooby and un-nice, and shes had to mess up molfie!   :Angry:

----------


## emma_strange

> Yet more trauma for little MOO. Two babies different fathers and niether belonging to her hubby. And I thought Kat was a slapper


thats a bit harsh, she was raped so it wasnt exactly her fault

----------


## sarahwelford

one of them was conciveied by rape so i dont actualy thinkthat makes her a slapper

----------


## Kim

> face facts here...kat would be a rubbish mother, she'd shout at it, make its life hell, steal her boyfriends and slap it around like she did to zoe...whereas littlre mo would be a perfect mother, im still up the footballers wives style baby swap


 She wouldn't, she was not a very good mother to Zoe because her family wouldn't let her. Zoe was nearly eighteen before she found out that Kat was her mother.

----------


## Bryan

> She wouldn't, she was not a very good mother to Zoe because her family wouldn't let her. Zoe was nearly eighteen before she found out that Kat was her mother.


yeah but youd have fought kat would have made up for all that by being a good mum to her and as i say she did all that stuff to zoe when she should have made up for all those lost years

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sometimes you just can't fight

----------


## di marco

> ive gone right off kat since she returned, shes been 100% gooby and un-nice, and shes had to mess up molfie!


ive liked kat since shes been back, at lesast someones trying to split up little mo and alfie!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> ive liked kat since shes been back, at lesast someones trying to split up little mo and alfie!


And the best thing is that she doesn't even realise she is doing it so noone can really hate her for it!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She's just the best.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ive gone right off kat since she returned, shes been 100% gooby and un-nice, and shes had to mess up molfie!


What do you mean "un-nice?" Who to?   :Confused:  lol

----------


## adrienne

Kat is great, I think so too, but what is this about her leaving? And, do you really think this Mo-alfie babe is possible??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I hope not, but you know what Eastenders is like.

----------


## leanne27

i love kat, she has never been really nasty to zoe, zoe can dish it out too, kat has always been haunted by her past, and had to lie for so many years, it just took her a while to adjust to been a mother, i think she'd make a brill mum, she would love it soooo much, as it would be her second chance, like she never had with zoe, what i think would be good is if kat did a tanya turner and if "kalfie" baby sadly died, she could pretend it was the molfie baby, and switch it so she could have alfie and little mo's baby- i know dead far fetched! but this is soapland, and with the right writers it could work, alfie could find out and leave after the betrayal by kat.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

lol that would be a great storyline just like the footballers wives one .

----------


## adrienne

I find babies dying rather sad, but I like the idea of all these Slater babies but what will charlie do?? Ok I am off to bed. I liked Alfie and Kat today (your yesterday) great to see them with that sparkle... much more interesting than "oh alfie, whaaaaaaaat arrrrrrrrreeeeeeee weee gonnaaaaaa doooooo??" with Mo. Plus I like Lil'mo but not with him, too boring!!

----------


## di marco

yeh i dont like it when babies die either

----------


## leanne27

i dont like it either lol, but it would make a good storyline

----------


## Bryan

> What do you mean "un-nice?" Who to?   lol


she was sick to sam, and to chirrise and to zoe,

----------


## leanne27

who kat?

----------


## Abbie

> i dont like it either lol, but it would make a good storyline


yer thats the werid thing about storylines

----------


## Abbie

> who kat?


yes that who they are talking about

----------


## leanne27

ok thanks, well so kat should of been awful to chrissie and sam, chrissie had murdered her husband and let her daughter to believe that She had killed him, this had put zoe's life on hold, she had had a nervous breakdown! and sam had known all of this and kept quiet for months only because  she wanted to see how much she could gain for herself by blackmailing chrissie! they had made zoes life a misery by playing her off against the other one, they had manipulated and deceived her. And kat was only like she was with zoe because she needed to be harsh with her or she would never of told kat her dark secret, kat has always used the cruel to be kind approach with zoe, and it has alwasy worked

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> ok thanks, well so kat should of been awful to chrissie and sam, chrissie had murdered her husband and let her daughter to believe that She had killed him, this had put zoe's life on hold, she had had a nervous breakdown! and sam had known all of this and kept quiet for months only because  she wanted to see how much she could gain for herself by blackmailing chrissie! they had made zoes life a misery by playing her off against the other one, they had manipulated and deceived her. And kat was only like she was with zoe because she needed to be harsh with her or she would never of told kat her dark secret, kat has always used the cruel to be kind approach with zoe, and it has alwasy worked


exactly what i think ... we seem to agree on everything us two !

----------


## chocolate

> ok thanks, well so kat should of been awful to chrissie and sam, chrissie had murdered her husband and let her daughter to believe that She had killed him, this had put zoe's life on hold, she had had a nervous breakdown! and sam had known all of this and kept quiet for months only because  she wanted to see how much she could gain for herself by blackmailing chrissie! they had made zoes life a misery by playing her off against the other one, they had manipulated and deceived her. And kat was only like she was with zoe because she needed to be harsh with her or she would never of told kat her dark secret, kat has always used the cruel to be kind approach with zoe, and it has alwasy worked


i also have to agree with you on this as well!!

----------


## Kim

I agree too.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Shane Richie has revealed there's a big twist coming up as the love triangle between Alfie, Kat and Little Mo comes to an explosive end in EastEnders.
"It's an amazing left hooker - you think you know what's happening and then you go, 'Bloody hell!'," he told The Sun.

In the soap, Alfie has been romancing Little Mo but estranged wife Kat has made it her mission to get him back, unaware - until now - that her competition comes from her own sister. 
"It's like something you would read in Dear Deidre," Shane said. "'Dear Deidre, I'm in love with two sisters, what shall I do?'
"I think the reply would be, 'You div, make your mind up.'"

And he revealed that even though both he and Jessie Wallace, who plays Kat, are leaving, it may not be the end of the line. "I see it as Jessie having a break, she's not leaving for good. They have plans for her at the BBC."

Shane himself is on an extended break from the end of the year, having signed a two-movie Hollywood deal and appearing in Scrooge the musical.
But he thinks Kat and Alfie might even renew their vows - and that he's put the idea of a Vegas ceremony to the bosses. Watch this space.


Source: Sky.com/showbiz

----------


## Kim

I read on another spoiler board that Kat and Alfie renew their vows.

Does anyone know if Shane will return after his departure, as i have read in one place that he is unlikely to ever be back and in another that he will return after a year or so.

----------


## Debs

thed oor has just been left open for him to return i dont think it is a definita that he will or wont.

----------


## eastenders mad

wow sounds good.
i thought Jessie was leaving permantely.
I hope they do renew their vows and leave both together.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I thought she was leaving permantely too? I hope she doesn't

----------


## angelblue

Hey apparently the molfie/kalfie storyline is going to go on till september   :Wal2l:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

What! That's far too long!

----------


## angelblue

Yep apparently he was on GMTV and he said it will go on till september and it not what we expect   :Lol:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

D'oh! I was hoping it would finish sooner. The ending better be spectacular!

----------


## Rach33

> Yep apparently he was on GMTV and he said it will go on till september and it not what we expect


Till september   :Lweek:  why not just shoot me now and get it over and done with   :Wal2l:

----------


## Layne

> Till september   why not just shoot me now and get it over and done with


shoot me too please!

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Storyline is one of the most boring in EastEnders' 20 year history!   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  There's no twists or anything that makes it exciting!   :Angry:   :Nono:   Same old boring Mo and Alfie rubbish week in, week out!   :Wal2l:  As if it's going on for another month!    :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EastEnders - We do not like it, so either give it some *exciting twists*... or *END IT!* :Banned:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Till september  why not just shoot me now and get it over and done with


 
Lol, me too. :Wal2l:

----------


## Abbie

> This Storyline is one of the most boring in EastEnders' 20 year history!    There's no twists or anything that makes it exciting!     Same old boring Mo and Alfie rubbish week in, week out!   As if it's going on for another month!     
> 
> EastEnders - We do not like it, so either give it some *exciting twists*... or *END IT!*


i agree completly

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, sounds dead exciting.

----------


## Abbie

> Oh, sounds dead exciting.


i know it does doesnt it

----------


## eastenders mad

> This Storyline is one of the most boring in EastEnders' 20 year history!    There's no twists or anything that makes it exciting!     Same old boring Mo and Alfie rubbish week in, week out!   As if it's going on for another month!     
> 
> EastEnders - We do not like it, so either give it some *exciting twists*... or *END IT!*


Well said they should stop this Storyline ASAP

----------


## Abbie

> Well said they should stop this Storyline ASAP


i cant wait till it ends now

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah end now

----------


## hayzie

so its on till september, thats good i thought we would have to suffer untill xmas! only...2months left.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

lol. Shall i get Chrissie to bring out the doorstop, or Mo with the iron instead? lol.

----------


## Kim

> Hey apparently the molfie/kalfie storyline is going to go on till september


I agree that it is far too long.Do Kalfie reunite in september?

----------


## Abbie

> so its on till september, thats good i thought we would have to suffer untill xmas! only...2months left.


yay i dont have to kill myself afterall

----------


## hayzie

lol dont worry we can get through this, its no long now, be strong!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol dont worry we can get through this, its no long now, be strong!


It's the rest of the summer!   :EEK!:  lol

----------


## Kim

> lol dont worry we can get through this, its no long now, be strong!


Its not long but it feels like 10 years.

----------


## Kim

> This Storyline is one of the most boring in EastEnders' 20 year history!    There's no twists or anything that makes it exciting!     Same old boring Mo and Alfie rubbish week in, week out!   As if it's going on for another month!     
> 
> EastEnders - We do not like it, so either give it some *exciting twists*... or *END IT!*


I agree. EE, DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kim

> so its on till september, thats good i thought we would have to suffer untill xmas! only...2months left.


I just want to go into a coma and not come out of it until September. lol.

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

cool sounds good...cant wait for Kat and Alfie to get back together  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me either

----------


## lucky

Finally, a good kat and alfie banner!!!!!!!!

----------


## shelleyspecs

no not till september!please hurry up and finish this storyline!arrgh!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

On the bright side guys, least it ends somewhere...

----------


## chocolate

thats a very good point!!! but you know that he said that there is a big twist im starting to think it might not be what we think..i thought kat and alfie will get back together but it might not be that ( sorry to be depressing ) but i have to know unless he is kind of exaggerating it or the writers think that the viewers believe that alfie and mo will be together then the twist is that hes with Kat  :Searchme:  i really hope the twist is that Kat and alfie get back together!!!!!

----------


## Jade

The twist could be one or both of the slater girls could get pregnant?

Maybe like Alfie decides to go back to Kat and Mo gets pregnant?

----------


## Jade

Thank goodness and end is in sight though!

----------


## Kim

Apparently, Mo falls pregnant with Alfie's baby and after sleeping with Mo, Alfie decides that its Kat that he wants and goes straight back to her. Alfie is gobsmaked to find that Mo is carrying his child, but Kat says that he has to choose either her or Mo. Alfie chooses Kat over Mo and his unborn child and Kat and Alfie leave the square together.  :Cheer: 
Sorry if this has already been posted.

----------


## chance

well at least that would be the pair of them gone,cant they take mo with them?   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

I would rather Mo go than them. Kalfie make the show watchable whilst Mo does the opposite. Kat and Alfie leave as they realise they can never be happy while Mo is around them, so im afraid that they cannot take her with them.

There would not be enough room in the suitcases with Kat's wardrobe, Mo, Freddie and his things anyway! lol!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true you will have to buty every suitcase in the whloe of USA and UK lol

----------


## Kim

Well if they were to do that they would need packhorses to get their luggage to the tube station. lol.

----------


## blondie75

Please can't they take Mo with them, as then we wouldn't have to put up with her annoying voice, why can't she talk properly

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol! she has got a very annpying voice!

----------


## Kim

> Please can't they take Mo with them, as then we wouldn't have to put up with her annoying voice, why can't she talk properly


Maybe she was dropped on the head as a baby! lol.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Maybe she was dropped on the head as a baby! lol.


No, my money was she was brough up by a seal, lol!

----------


## Kim

They can't take Mo with them because they can never be happy with her around. They would have far too much luggage as i have already said what with Kat's wardrobe and Freddie's things, and would need packhorses to get their stuff to the tube station. You will be pleased to hear that Mo's departure has been confirmed, but according to soaplife actress Kacey Ainsworth is only taking a break from her role as the rather annoying Little Mo.

Why can't she leave before Kat and Alfie???????????

----------


## Kim

> No, my money was she was brough up by a seal, lol!


Or one of the tweenies! lol.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Hee hee, yes, Milo!

----------


## Kim

> Hee hee, yes, Milo!


Whichever's got the squeekiest voice.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Hee hee, we are evil!

----------


## Kim

> Please can't they take Mo with them, as then we wouldn't have to put up with her annoying voice, why can't she talk properly


Ive just remembered an episode from 2001 when Mo was trying to find Kat a job. Mo saw an advert in the paper offering elecution classes and tried to talk Kat into going. Kat's reply: 'What's wrong with the way i speak'?

Mo should have gone to the elecution classes! lol.

----------


## Treacle

I'm sick of him putting ideas forward to the producers. He's making the show bad by turning it into the Alfie Moon show and why they're meeting his demands is beyond me. I wouldn't say he needs to be hung onto or kept sweet.

----------


## Kim

I don't like him much at present but he's far better when he's with Kat. He's been like an O.A.P. since he split up with Kat.

----------


## Rach33

I can't stand Alfie anymore he's boring and not even his reunion with Kat can save him good riddance and lots of prayers that he'll never return

----------


## CrazyLea

i still like him.

----------


## pops110874

To be honest, i never really rated shane richie as an actor or alfie as a character (blatant and not v convincing carbon copy of del boy!!)  but when he and kat got together, the chemistry was right and alfie was more interesting,

However, when kat and then spencer left and alfie lost his job at the vic it started to go downhill, he just had nowhere to go and no one to connect with.

Wont miss him when he goes

----------


## callummc

I think the actors in for a nasty shock,he's not a very good actor ie he assumes he'll be a big sucsess,but i think he can only act 1 way-cheeky chappy,he certainly can't cry,the sad thing is if it dosn't work out for him he'll run back with his tail between his legs and claim he's returning to save EE

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> i prefer him when he is with Kat


Yeah his so much better when his with Kat

I still like him too

----------


## Rach33

Shane Richie keeps being put up for Best Actor awards yet I'm still failing to see the talent

----------


## adrienne

Hi!!! I have been out of the loop for a month!! How can I find out what will happen to Kalfie and Lilmoilly and Sam too! It is too annoying to watch Sam at the moment because her role is reduced to this crazy mad woman thing and though I did not mind not seeing the Alfie and lil Mo thing going, I wonder what happend and will happen. I have tried to find out on the spoilers but I am lost with all these replies that mostly say how much one likes this person or that! Can someone fill me in on the Kalfie/Lilmoilly recent past and future situation? And, anyone know about Sam? I want Chrissy to get her but kicked really, I find poor sam pathetic! And, will Kat leave? Do you all really think that Lil mo will be pregnant with Alfie's baby? yuck!
Any help is great!!

----------


## kirsty_g

> i also have to agree with you on this as well!!


and me

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Hi!!! I have been out of the loop for a month!! How can I find out what will happen to Kalfie and Lilmoilly and Sam too! It is too annoying to watch Sam at the moment because her role is reduced to this crazy mad woman thing and though I did not mind not seeing the Alfie and lil Mo thing going, I wonder what happend and will happen. I have tried to find out on the spoilers but I am lost with all these replies that mostly say how much one likes this person or that! Can someone fill me in on the Kalfie/Lilmoilly recent past and future situation? And, anyone know about Sam? I want Chrissy to get her but kicked really, I find poor sam pathetic! And, will Kat leave? Do you all really think that Lil mo will be pregnant with Alfie's baby? yuck!
> Any help is great!!


 look on all the spoiler threads not the replies . kat is leaving and he is going to get them both preggers . sam and chrissie are going down but sam is in way more trouble . peggie will be back at the start of sep , sam and chrissie willbe leaving near enough the same time and so will kat and alfie.

----------


## adrienne

Hey, thanks for the reply! I will try it, but can I ask, why is sam in more trouble if it is Chrissy that did it?? How sad for the Kalfie situation too - it is too much and I am not as hooked as before - this mad sam thing is too much and I want Chrissie to go down and not Sam! As for Lilmolfie, just one work - yuck! I like your succinct manner and any time you want to fill me in I am all ears!
Thanks Kat 4 Alfie!

----------


## kirsty_g

> look on all the spoiler threads not the replies . kat is leaving and he is going to get them both preggers . sam and chrissie are going down but sam is in way more trouble . peggie will be back at the start of sep , sam and chrissie willbe leaving near enough the same time and so will kat and alfie.


sounds good

----------


## eastenders mad

what they both get pregant wowo this is going to be so funny lol.
i wonder if both babys survive. or i wonder if they find out i wish kat will find out.
I want this 2timed story to end.

----------


## Luna

I thought it had been confirmed that this storyline was NOT going to happen?

----------


## kirsty_g

I want this 2timed story to end.[/QUOTE]

so do i

----------


## danielle741

that is going to be great to watch! cant wait

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> I thought it had been confirmed that this storyline was NOT going to happen?


 if that is right then i havent heard of it . i think it will though cause it will be good for eastenders. p.s what storyline were you talking about ?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Thats a shame. I wanted Molfie not Kalfie. Never mind.

----------


## kayla05

I want this storyline to end, and i want him to pick Kat, i love her character!

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## brooksyrules

Sam is more trouble cause chrissie plants dens phone in sams flat

----------


## eastenderfan_91

> omg
> mo pregnant
> gona be exciting


 i agree its going to be a good storyline!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> i agree its going to be a good storyline!


if it happens, i thought it was only a rumour atm?

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Sam is more trouble cause chrissie plants dens phone in sams flat


thanks for that but what has it got to do with alfie ?

----------


## Kaydie

This sounds very cool, can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

but i thought that alfie finally chooses kat next week, it says it does in inside soap magazine, so what will he have an affair with mo then? as i cant see mo doing that to her sister

----------


## adrienne

I hope Sam triumps over Chrissie in the end... it seems a shame to have Sam leave EE in such a tither as it would be much nicer to see her go on top than in jail.. or worse! I have lost interest watching while all these EE women get clingy and annoying... from Sharon to Sam to Chrissie (not clingy  but still annoying) and Little Mo was great once but now she is awful - awfully boring, and Kat is great, but only with Alfie... hope something goes better for EE or that time slot is going to get a miss! What do you think???

----------


## adrienne

I am sad to think that Sam will leave sniveling, I had high hopes that she would leave on top ... as her character has had too many dissapointments and it would be nice to have her on top. I am getting a little fed up with the EE women and their sniveling too! Little Mo, once really great in her role is now so annoying I can hardly watch her! Same goes for Chrissie,b ut I suppose she is just a pain in a good way. Sharon is also a dissapointment.. I hope the EE writers will give these characters some depth as this is too boring to keep watching! My EE slot is looking easy to forget, how sad! Please do something with these EE women, they are uninspiring and shamefully annoying! Kat is great still and sad to see her go, I do not know all the problems she has with EE, not being in England, but what a loss because when she smiles it is great! I was tired of hearing her screech too - cAn you EE writers do something better than this?? I hope so! Little mo pregnant with Alfie's baby, come on.. let's see you have turned this shy but fun character into this pollyanna annoying thing and now she is just going to get worse, give me a break!! What do you think??

----------


## alvinsduckie

ok..im confused
If Nana is passing away in december cos alfie leaving....and lil mo pregnant...and alfie is going to ask Kat to marry him..is kat leaving with him?  :Searchme:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

probably not if she finds out about moes baby but you never no she might , they are leaving around the same time ...

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh maybe cos Kat leaves too soon after Aldie doesnt she? Maybe she stays cos she wants to be there for little moe and shes mad at Alfie but then she discovers that she cant live without him and no matter what hes done she can forgive him because she loves him so much so decides to leave and go after him...

----------


## littlemo

> omg is lil mo pregnant with alfie's baby? omg cant wait for that lol, i wonder how kat will react cool
> 
> *Edit - Text Talk*


Yes although this storyline is dragging on a bit too long, this baby storyline seems really gripping! I feel so sorry for Little Mo. She couldn't help falling in love with Alfie, him and Kat weren't together at the time, and it's not like she hasn't given him countless opportunities to go back to Kat. 

If Alfie leaves Little Mo high and dry with this baby he is not the character  we fell in love with. I think Kat and Alfie has a good relationship and if he wants her then fair enough, but it doesn't give him the right to dump his child.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Little Mo will have an abortion? 2 babies is tough on any single mother, but after all the heartache she has been through, do you think she'll be able to cope? If she has this baby that will be it for her and Billy, there'll be no going back, one child that isn't his, he can just about cope with, but 2 is testing the limits. And a baby with Alfie is different to a baby with a rapist. Little Mo slept with Alfie because she wanted to, it's a love child. And there's always the chance he will turn up and demand access, which can never happen with Graham.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_I hope Little Mo does have an abortion but i doubt she will. If she does'nt then it will ruin the future for Kat and Alfie and for her and Billy_

----------


## littlemo

> _I hope Little Mo does have an abortion but i doubt she will. If she does'nt then it will ruin the future for Kat and Alfie and for her and Billy_


Maybe she'll have a miscarraige but Kat had one too, and Lynne had a still born baby, so it would be a bit of a copy cat storyline. I know Little Mo didn't want to have an abortion last time, but I think she may feel differently now. Little Mo already has Freddie, he's not even one yet. She'll be a single mother, and whether she will have her family's support this time is debatable (although I think she probably will). 

I love her and Billy's relationship, it's so sweet and comforting. He's always tried to be a good husband and it's a shame that Little Mo doesn't love him anymore, I think he'd be much better for her. 

If she has this baby it will hurt a lot of people, and I think it will hurt her too.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> Maybe she'll have a miscarraige but Kat had one too, and Lynne had a still born baby, so it would be a bit of a copy cat storyline. I know Little Mo didn't want to have an abortion last time, but I think she may feel differently now. Little Mo already has Freddie, he's not even one yet. She'll be a single mother, and whether she will have her family's support this time is debatable (although I think she probably will). 
> 
> I love her and Billy's relationship, it's so sweet and comforting. He's always tried to be a good husband and it's a shame that Little Mo doesn't love him anymore, I think he'd be much better for her. 
> 
> If she has this baby it will hurt a lot of people, and I think it will hurt her too.



_I totally agree_

----------


## adrienne

me too!! I do not like little mo much anymore - now that she is alfied... she was much more interesting and fun to watch with billy than with alfie, just as Kat is much better with alfie...

----------


## pops110874

> me too!! I do not like little mo much anymore - now that she is alfied... she was much more interesting and fun to watch with billy than with alfie, just as Kat is much better with alfie...


completely agree

i cannot stand lil mo right now.

its the way she keeps saying allfffeeeyy and frreedehhh

driving me almost as mad as the molife storyline!  :Angry:

----------


## danielle741

i'm glad alfie and kat got back together but im annoyed with billy lol ! have you heard nana moon is supposed to die at christmas! i bet it will be very sad if its true!

----------


## brooksyrules

i think Billy is pathetic. I have heard that nana dies 2

----------


## alan45

What is it with EE. When Alfie arrived in Albert Square he was like a breath of fresh air and during her time Kacey Ainsworth gave some of the most dramatic performances of any soap actor. Now they are two pitiful and pathetic characters that no-one even cares about anymore

----------


## Jojo

> What is it with EE. When Alfie arrived in Albert Square he was like a breath of fresh air and during her time Kacey Ainsworth gave some of the most dramatic performances of any soap actor. Now they are two pitiful and pathetic characters that no-one even cares about anymore


At one time, fans would have been horrified if they were leaving, now I can't wait to see the back of Alfie, and am very hopeful that Kacey will go the same way.  I think it would be unfair of the slaters if they gave Alfie all of the stick for something Mo had huge dealings with and if it were "true" to life, Mo would have to leave the square too......

----------


## brooksyrules

i am sick of little mo when she keeps looking at alfie all the time and Alfie is just boring now

----------


## Kim

> i am sick of little mo when she keeps looking at alfie all the time and Alfie is just boring now


Same here, but everyone has their own opinion.

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

I hope it aint true bout lil mo bein pregnant!!!! So does that deffinetley mean kalfie iks back on????

----------


## no1abbafan

Mo cant be pregnant because she said they never slept together. She hasn't since Graham.

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

Couldnt it be possible that kat is pregnant though? As they did have sex on the slaters kitchen table!! And I did see oin the rumour mill part that kalfie have a baby!!!

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Mo cant be pregnant because she said they never slept together. She hasn't since Graham.


yes  true   she hasnt yet   but she could soon  .

----------


## littlemo

> yes  true   she hasnt yet   but she could soon  .


That's right, just because she hasn't slept with Alfie doesn't mean she wouldn't in the future. But Little Mo knows that Alfie is in love with her sister, so you wouldn't think she'd go down that road again would you?!

----------


## kat 4 alfie

no i dont think she will but if she thinks her sis in completly over him .and this is enders were talking about so anything could happen .

----------


## littlemo

> no i dont think she will but if she thinks her sis in completly over him .and this is enders were talking about so anything could happen .


True, but Little Mo would be very stupid to fall for his lies again.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah hopefully not

----------


## eastenders mad

Well it looks like she byherself now. cause Billy doesn't want her.
All she has got is Freddie. i don't think the family will want to talk to her for awhile.

----------


## littlemo

> Well it looks like she byherself now. cause Billy doesn't want her.
> All she has got is Freddie. i don't think the family will want to talk to her for awhile.


The family seemed surprisningly calm, I don't think they blame Little Mo for this mess, maybe Kat had a word with them.

----------


## dddMac1

sounds good

----------


## littlemo

We know Nana Moon dies at Christmas and Alfie leaves, how are they going to do that? surely they'll have her funeral to organise and everything. I suppose the only way they could show Alfie caring about his nan and a way of writing him out, is if he says he wants her to be buried where she used to live, because that's her home. And her husband is buried in their old neighbourhood, I assume.

----------


## Kim

> I hope it aint true bout lil mo bein pregnant!!!! So does that deffinetley mean kalfie iks back on????


Mo doesn't get pregnant and it seems as if the rumors about Kalfie are true.

----------


## eastenders mad

really cool i am glad she doesn't get pregant. I hope they hope Kalfie go away together when they both leave.

----------


## squarelady

I want the old Alfie back! The Alfie as he was before this Little Mo storyline.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I want the old Alfie back! The Alfie as he was before this Little Mo storyline.


Yeah, bring back the fun Alfie who ran the Vic!!  :Cheer:

----------


## magtart

:Searchme:  I am confussed - Alfie said he did not sleep with little Mo?  :Confused:

----------


## squarelady

Yer but it looks like he will sleep with her in the future.

----------


## denyerjamie

I cant believe mo is that stupid, all she cares about is herself. kat dumped alfie and said mo is more important even after finding out her sister was seeing her husband. Then little mo gets herself pregnant, she is always playing the victim, doesnt she no what the pill is??? I hope little mo gets what she deserves and kat and alfie leave together to try and work it out.

----------


## magtart

> Yer but it looks like he will sleep with her in the future.


  :Searchme:  Hummmmmm.... not too sure about this storyline if it is true

----------


## adrienne

I think it is too far fetched for Lil Mo to sleep with Alfie now, considering how they have painted Kat and Alfie's feelings for each other... it would not make sense, so perhaps they listened to our pleas of making things more irritating than they had to and have now dropped the whole LilMo+Alfie=baby thing. Perhaps this has now switched to Alfie and Kat= baby and why they leave (together) so they do not hurt mo, either of them - it would have to be them that leave and not little mo... This would be my hope as LIlMOlfie is horribly boring and it would be great to know that the EE writers have sat up and taken notice of our pleas for a bit of "sincere" writing for our favorite soap! cross your fingers! I could not bear to see the whole lil mo whinning, "aaaaaaaalllllllllfieeeeeeeeeee" again! Plus she is a good actress but how much more slush do we have to put up with?? Plus, I think Lil Mo was terrible to Kat and she does not look very sorry at all! She is no little girl and I think Kat was too nice... I hope little mo gets a good tongue lashing from her family! If she does not, it would be a crying shame!

----------


## Jojo

I could fully understand Kat becoming pregnant, especially after the quickie on the table where contraception was the last thing on their minds, but IF Mo does sleep with him and vice versa, 1 - where is the contraception, have none of them heard of it, as we know Alfie has (look at him and Kats first time shenanigans (sp?)) and 2 - if Kat is willing to give up the love of her life just to stop her sister from hurting, then why on earth would Mo decide she would have him instead.  Apart from that if Alfie has truly decided that he loves Kat and not Mo then I can't see this happening.  I want the fun loving Alfie back, not this downtrodden grumpy bloke who can't make his own decisions for himself - as much as I loved him to start off with, I'm going to be glad to see the back of him, though not Kat....

----------


## magtart

> I think it is too far fetched for Lil Mo to sleep with Alfie now, considering how they have painted Kat and Alfie's feelings for each other... it would not make sense, so perhaps they listened to our pleas of making things more irritating than they had to and have now dropped the whole LilMo+Alfie=baby thing. Perhaps this has now switched to Alfie and Kat= baby and why they leave (together) so they do not hurt mo, either of them - it would have to be them that leave and not little mo... This would be my hope as LIlMOlfie is horribly boring and it would be great to know that the EE writers have sat up and taken notice of our pleas for a bit of "sincere" writing for our favorite soap! cross your fingers! I could not bear to see the whole lil mo whinning, "aaaaaaaalllllllllfieeeeeeeeeee" again! Plus she is a good actress but how much more slush do we have to put up with?? Plus, I think Lil Mo was terrible to Kat and she does not look very sorry at all! She is no little girl and I think Kat was too nice... I hope little mo gets a good tongue lashing from her family! If she does not, it would be a crying shame!


Could not agree more with you.  I mean if the scriptwriters want far fetched storylines then why dont they try Little Mo and Grant!

----------


## littlemo

> I cant believe mo is that stupid, all she cares about is herself. kat dumped alfie and said mo is more important even after finding out her sister was seeing her husband. Then little mo gets herself pregnant, she is always playing the victim, doesnt she no what the pill is??? I hope little mo gets what she deserves and kat and alfie leave together to try and work it out.


I don't believe this Little Mo baby storyline, for her to get pregnant again, how much heartache do the writers want to put her through? I still don't understand why she didn't take the pill after she was raped by Graham. I remember when Trevor raped her she took the pill, he wanted to have children, and she was disgusted by the idea of having them with him. 

And yet she decided to have Graham's baby, I suppose it's different when your pregnant to what choice you make. But in my opinion I don't think Little Mo plays at being a victim, she is one. You can't expect miracles after what's happened to her. But I do hope that her and Billy get back together, and Alfie and Kat reunite.

----------


## starla

omg please no mo can't be carrying his baby, its not right

----------


## hazey

> omg please no mo can't be carrying his baby, its not right


 She can't be, she has already she that she hasn't sleep with anyone since see was raped by Graham, so she can't be can she.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She can't be, she has already she that she hasn't sleep with anyone since see was raped by Graham, so she can't be can she.


Yeah but she is 'going' to sleep with him sometime I think.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah but she is 'going' to sleep with him sometime I think.


Why do you think that? it seems like the relationship has run it's course. Alfie has said he is in love with Kat, and fair enough when Alfie and Little Mo got together Little Mo thought he and Kat were over, but now she knows how they feel about each other, so I don't think she'd get in the way of that, now knowing they could eventually work things out. Also there's Nana Moon's illness to contend with, so I don't think he'll be in the mood to play games.

----------


## hayley

> Mo doesn't get pregnant and it seems as if the rumors about Kalfie are true.


I hope your right!

----------


## alkalinetrio

:d

----------


## adrienne

Not necessarily... it just would not make sense at this moment for anyone... seriously, I think the EE writers might have heard our pleas... let's hope so!! (Or they planned this unlikely lilmoily baby thing only  as a rumor...).Whatever, let's let lilmoily get buried during this funeral week too - good ridence! Can someone, however, tell me why Kat is leaving EE? I am not in England and have no idea why she is leaving except some sort of idea that she is not an easy person in reality...Can someone tell me or tell me where to look to know more? Thanks!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Good luck to him!!

----------


## hayley

> Not necessarily... it just would not make sense at this moment for anyone... seriously, I think the EE writers might have heard our pleas... let's hope so!! (Or they planned this unlikely lilmoily baby thing only  as a rumor...).Whatever, let's let lilmoily get buried during this funeral week too - good ridence! Can someone, however, tell me why Kat is leaving EE? I am not in England and have no idea why she is leaving except some sort of idea that she is not an easy person in reality...Can someone tell me or tell me where to look to know more? Thanks!!


jessie is leaving to spend more time with her baby

----------


## littlemo

> jessie is leaving to spend more time with her baby


I hope Kacey doesn't follow her lead, I really don't want her to go. I suppose it's a different set of circumstances because Kacey has got her husband to look after the baby, and she can bring it into work, which Jessie can do as well but I suppose it's a lot easier for Kacey.

----------


## eastenders mad

i wish Kacey Was going now she is so boring.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alkalinetrio

:Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

Kacey Ainsworth is a great actress and they need to give Mo some decent storylines.  Instead of giving her a storyline just to fill some time before Jessie returned.

----------


## littlemo

> Kacey Ainsworth is a great actress and they need to give Mo some decent storylines.  Instead of giving her a storyline just to fill some time before Jessie returned.


Well said, I love Little Mo's character, Kacey is amazing at what she does. She has a lot of decent storylines in the time she has been at EE, but I do hope she gets some more in the near future.

----------


## julied137

i thought that he didnt sleep with her!!

----------


## littlemo

> i thought that he didnt sleep with her!!


Alfie didn't sleep with Little Mo, so we know that she isn't pregnant now, but it could happen in the future. I doubt it because Mo knows how much Alfie and Kat love each other now, and I don't think she would want to go down that route, but you never know.

----------


## adrienne

Hey Keating's Babe,

I think Kacey Ainsworth is a great actress too, and with no regards to how she is positioned with Jessie, I think you are right. The most recent story lines for Lil'Mo have not been good and she has turned into Little Moan as someone so cleverly put it earlier on this thread. She had some interesting situations to play before but the writers have reduced her to this moaning, shoulder haunching, head bobblying irritating state that is not great to watch. As she seems to be staying, and Kat and Alfie are both leaving, then hopefully things will change for little Moan.. Mo. 

As for Jessie, I think she is really incredible. She fills the screen when she acts. That smile and agility... well, she is great to watch! I can not handle watching her when she is all screechy all the time, but as long as it is a bit balanced, I can even enjoy the screeching. I hope she comes back too. Does anyone have news about this? Will Alfie be off for good too?

And, thank you for informing me about Jessie and her reasons why she is leaving... is this all? Are you aloud to tell me more if there is more? I think I briefly heard that she was not an easy actress to hire... and what of her hubby? Do tell if you can... as I said, I do not get any English news here... so disceetly, let me know.. there must be some way!! Thanks!!!

ps I saw Kacey Ainsworth in something else once and it was nice to see her out of that mousy scene... by the way, though I found the scenes interesting between Kat and Lil'mo, it was really non-plausible - much of it. Lil'Mo would not have had all those uncertainties during  her "relationship" with Alfie and then come up with this speech about how Kat is selfish... it did not fit there - come on writers, we are smarter than that, give us some credit. The discussion was good, but a bit in another dimension... don't you think??

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

This aint true peeps!!! I'm sure that Kat gets pregnant with alfie and they leave together!! So don't worry!!

----------


## Kim

> This aint true peeps!!! I'm sure that Kat gets pregnant with alfie and they leave together!! So don't worry!!


Same here. EE bosses have confirmed that they want Kat and Alfie to leave together ad its what viewers want, and I am pretty sure that the Kat pregnant rumor is true.

----------


## brooksyrules

i want alfie back

 :Cartman:

----------

mysangry (10-11-2020)

----------


## lizann

Shane Richie says he is "literally skint" as he talks agreeing to do I'm a Celeb on Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

he is open to a return to the soap also

----------


## lizann

But as well as Kat, there is another Walford woman who catches Alfie?s eye ? Linda Carter (Kellie Bright). ?Between us lot? Alfie and Linda,? Shane teases. ?That?s all I?m going to say!

----------


## lizann

he is getting married, has a fiancee

----------

